# Witch's Tea Party



## kallie

I've never been to a witch tea party, but would love it! Is it women only? I think all of your ideas are really good! What's the witchy style? Like, sparkley, Folk artsy? Witch trial era?


----------



## MissMandy

I love all of your ideas, Tanna. I would just suggest having some cauldrons here and there. If you could find a real one and have it simmering on the stove with some 'brew' that would be wicked (no pun intended). And ya gotta have a black cat laying around somewhere! Rats and other rodents lurking around would be a good idea too. For the bathroom, well first let me just say I love the idea of witch clothes hanging around (it would be histerics if you could find some kinda Halloween bra & panties to hang over the shower curtain). On the counter in the bathroom, make some bottles of 'remedies'. Instead of wart remover, have instant wart lol. You could have a bottle of 'gray hair dye', rotten teethpaste, boil cream, black widow perfume, black lipstick. Gosh, the possibilities are endless! For favors, you could get those little plastic cauldron pails (like the pumpkin ones) and fill them with homemade candy or fudge. Tie some raffia around the handle for decoration and call it a day! Oh yeah...for appetizers, you could also make some tea sandWITCHES. Either cut them into witch shapes with a cookie cutter, or if you were going to use like say ham salad, you could add some food coloring and make it nasty looking. I've seen some cool recipes for witch treats. Let me know if you're interested in them and I'll post the links for ya


----------



## carmilla1970

I did a witch theme a few years ago and had a 'witches' altar set up, complete with athame, candles, chalice, pendulum etc. and some tarot cards laid out, but I guess mine was more of the 'Wiccan' persuasion rather than the cackling witches of tradition. I have a cauldron that is a fog mister, so I used that and the kids were dressed up as;-girls;witches and boys;-devils/imps. I printed out some verses/poems with a spell theme and aged the paper with tea and ripped the edges and had a fairy trapped in a jar. I also had a cd of real wiccan chants going in the background.


----------



## kallie

carmilla1970 said:


> I did a witch theme a few years ago and had a 'witches' altar set up, complete with athame, candles, chalice, pendulum etc. and some tarot cards laid out, but I guess mine was more of the 'Wiccan' persuasion rather than the cackling witches of tradition. I have a cauldron that is a fog mister, so I used that and the kids were dressed up as;-girls;witches and boys;-devils/imps. I printed out some verses/poems with a spell theme and aged the paper with tea and ripped the edges and had a fairy trapped in a jar. I also had a cd of real wiccan chants going in the background.


How did you do your faery in a jar? Do you have pics? I would love to see them.


----------



## carmilla1970

The fairy in a jar was actually bought at Burley in the New Forest here in the Uk. Its a series called 'Freshly Caught Fairies', can't think who the manufacturer is. Its packed at the moment as I'm moving house this week, but If you had a little fairy ornament, you could just clean an empty jar and put it inside. The bought one, looks like it was made from Fimo or some other modelling clay and then some bits of grass and plant seeds stuck in the bottom.


----------



## mommyto3

I love all of your ideas so far! Will post again after I give it some thought. 

Amazon has fairies for pretty cheap. You could always buy one and hunt for a jar or bird cage at one of the thrift stores.


----------



## Tannasgach

kallie said:


> I've never been to a witch tea party, but would love it! Is it women only? I think all of your ideas are really good! What's the witchy style? Like, sparkley, Folk artsy? Witch trial era?


kallie, there are some great witch party threads posted on the forum by some fabulous ladies. Typically a witch party is for female guests only, dressed in witch attire.

My idea of a witch would be natural and woodsy but I guess I need to add a little glam for a tea party. Not too much glitter tho and not too cutesy. More like black lace, spider web doileys, purple vases with black roses and creepy cloth everywhere  ...


----------



## Tannasgach

Miss Mandy, a big *mwaah* to you! Exactly the type of ideas I wanted; I knew the bathroom needed something more and the twist on beauty and makeup labels is fantastic! "Gray hair dye" (die?) "instant wart" LMAO

I knew I needed some type of tea sandwiches and thought of using pumpernickel bread but never thought of using cookie cutter shapes - perfect.

Gawd, I love this site!!

_<note to self: need witchy bra & panties>_


----------



## Tannasgach

I planned on making some fairy skellys for the garden using the Dollar Tree skeleton garland so I like the idea of trapping one in a jar. lol I thought about a witch's altar but last year at our Voodoo party I guess I was a little too realistic, it actually freaked some people out. My friends are wimps so even though I think authenticity is cool, I have to keep things more on the fictional side. Cauldrons, frogs, black cats, spell book, etc...


----------



## MissMandy

Glad I was of some assistance  I forgot to mention something I came up with for our costume party last year. I called it, witch's caviar and served it with garlic pita 'bone' chips. It's pretty much like a bruschetta mix, but I made it with diced tomatoes (seeds removed), chopped black olives, diced red onion, chopped cilantro and feta cheese. So delish with the garlic pita chips! Here's a pic of it (it's in the square bowl)


----------



## carmilla1970

Yeah I understand that, most of my friends are quite open to the whole Pagan/Wiccan thing luckily so I don't have to worry about scaring them or offending them. I happened to already have the stuff so I used it on that occasion, but most of my 'Haunts' tend to be towards the whole fun side and my passion for the Gothic horror/romance fiction genre.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

*Hallow Tannasgach! What a wonderful party you are planning! Can we all come!????!  

I have hosted a witches "Babble and Brew" tea party in the past. 

Seems you have all the elements of a fun event already! Along with the other fantastic suggestions and the great ideas here on the Forum - I would also recommend you have a "witches hat" decorating table with a variety of flowers, spiders, bugs, tulle and veil fabric, and beads, buttons, small glistening (dare I say "sparkly - or will that invoke Spookilicious Mama?!  adornments that can be applied via glue gun, safety pin and/or needle and thread or iron-on tape. ONe time, I even had some little velcro fasteners that made decorating the the hats a breeze. 

You can get some inexpensive basic black witches hats from Michael's Crafts or the party and dollar stores often carry them. 

After the hat creations are finished - photo time commences so that all the witches leave with a photo of themselves in their new hats! The pics can be e-mailed or - if you are feeling generous with your color ink cartridges - you can print them out onto photo paper from your own printer, and insert in to those empty photo frame cards that you find in bulk at Target.

No matter how simple or elaborate your party - just remember the point is to have fun! Have some music playing in the background - and a few short stories to read aloud. No matter the ages of your guests, everyone likes to indulge in a little fantasy now and then! Take lots of pics and let us know how it all turns out! BOO*


----------



## Xane

As far as printing invitations, Office Depot (in my area at least) has 50% off color copies for about .30/copy. Unless you use printer refills, this is probably cheaper than doing it at home. Just print one very good copy on photo paper (matte if you have it, so the colors don't change from the glare of gloss when the scanner light hits it) and a ream of white card stock from Walmart (it costs a lot to have them use their own).


----------



## sweetbfolkart

I helped to throw a witches tea party a few years ago - it was a small gathering so we were able to plan more detailed decorations and invitations - here are a few of the things we had that I can remember.

Everyone had to show up dressed as a theme witch - some of the guests we had a "kitchy" witch, a "kitchen witch", the witch from hansel and gretel, glinda the good witch, an ice cream sand-"witch" etc. Guests had to announce themselves and tell everyone what their special powers were.

we had witch trivia - questions about famous witches in literature, movies and history

Menu was witch themed snacks, dinner - pumpkin soup served in mini cauldrons - toppings for the soup were displayed on a lazy susan in the middle of the table and each guest had to say what they were "adding" to their soup "eye of newt, frog gizzard etc" - but really it was spice mix, green onions, chopped pimentos, pine nuts, sour cream and grated cheese etc. 

the decorations were victorian parlor gone halloween - lots of candles etc. 

tea was served with a witches cake and chocolates- and we had a "tea reading" done by one of the guests. 

the invitations were made by hand - and had several elements to them - the cutest element was a tea bag that was filled with tea and glitter and tiny sequence starts - with a custom tag attached to it that read "witches brew" - you could incorporate that into your invite!

favors were spider paper mache containers by cathy nash - filled with witch themed goodies 

Martha Stewart has had instructions for making "broom stick" favor bags I think the details are on her site. 

you could also have a witch movie playing in the background.

food - witches fingers, and other


----------



## sweetbfolkart

I love that Witches caviar with bone chips - sounds delish and looks super cute too!


----------



## sweetbfolkart

Here is a link for individual cauldrons - but you might find them on ebay or at local camping stores for less:

http://www.basspro.com/Lodge-Logic™-CastIron-Country-Kettle/product/65325/-1037963


----------



## MissMandy

Who woulda thought bass pro shops would have something for Halloween lol. I love those! They'd be good for serving dip too.


----------



## JohnnyL

Feel free to print out any of my labels and use them. http://www.flickr.com/photos/lovemanor/sets/72157602788222231/



















Enjoy, sounds great!


----------



## Tannasgach

Thank You for all the wonderful suggestions everyone. I want to incorporate them all, lol, great ideas! Glitter tea bags, hat decorating, witches caviar, cheap photo copies..... Those cauldron pots are so cool, I could think of a million uses for them and Johnny you're labels are superb, I used quite a few of them last year.


----------



## Tannasgach

Thanks to Miss Mandy's suggestions, I'm up and running on the witches bath. These are the pinup pics I'll be using:
















Love this one:









For the witches beauty bottles (small travel size bottles placed in cauldrons or baskets) I've come up with:

Wolves Pelt Grey Hair Die
Mister Toad's Instant Wart
Embalming lip gloss
Moonscreen Protector spf 13
Green Face Cream (need a name)
Dr Dementia's Teeth Blacking Paste (cake icing gel)
Oil of Boil Mouthwash
Soul Sister's Scent (?) I have a small purple perfume bottle I want to use
Scare Spray - ultra hold at high altitudes
Dead Sea Salts (add mini skull)
Lizard Lotion for scaly skin
Midnight Mist Body Spray
Waxing Moon Hair Removal

I also found some black plastic hair rollers at Dollar Tree, I'll put them out with fake fingernails, black lipstick, nail polish, etc,,,

Any improvements or suggestions is greatly appreciated.


----------



## MissMandy

I absolutely love this! And those pix are awesome! Girl, you better be taking lots of pix so we can all see  Maybe for the green face cream you can call it Deadly Night Shade...or Bile concealer. Oh and I just thought of Gargoyle Gurgle (mouthwash). I like the perfume name you came up with. Maybe you can add another bottle and call it Poison #9.


----------



## MissMandy

Oh oh oh....and look at the last pic you posted. There's a bottle of Witch Hazel. Duuuuur! We all forget the obvious lol


----------



## mommyto3

Tannasgach - where did you find those pin up pictures? They are absolutely wonderful!!!!


----------



## tinafromidaho

kallie said:


> How did you do your faery in a jar? Do you have pics? I would love to see them.


these might be the fairies in a jar you were wondering about.

http://www.giltedgedgoblins.com/fairies/fairyfcf.htm


----------



## Tannasgach

mommyto3 said:


> Tannasgach - where did you find those pin up pictures? They are absolutely wonderful!!!!


I googled "pinup witch", there's others but I chose those three. I'll print them out and put them in black frames for hanging. I'm not sure who but I remember last year one of the forum members had professional portraits made of herself as a witch in pinup poses - they came out great!


----------



## Tannasgach

hey Miss Mandy, lookie what I found:










lol


----------



## MissMandy

LOL that's fantastic! I can't wait to see all of these ideas come to life!


----------



## Tannasgach

*sniff, sniff*... no more suggestions for witches bath and beauty products? I suppose I have enough and I came up with one more - "Pumpkin Squash Body Wash". I'm going to get a glittered skull and glue false eyelashes on it and place it on a tarnished, silver candlestick pedestal. Add some spiders, rats, a snake coming out of the toilet tank, cobwebs, candles and _Poof _one room done. (well, done planning at least)

I also figured out the party favors. Playing off the witch bath theme, I'm giving out _Pampered Witch_ gift bags. I found orange and lime green pedicure kits at good 'ol Dollar Tree, and purple/green facial scrubs. I also found purple emery boards with green poka dots. Add a pumpkin spice tea bag (I have to get tea somewhere in this party), an autumn votive candle, some chocolate, a big hairy spider or a slimy green frog and maybe some Halloween lotion or lip gloss. Not sure what else.


----------



## MissMandy

Those are great ideas, Tanna! If you could find some plastic cauldrons (more on the smaller side) maybe you could those instead of gift bags? I think it would be the perfect touch! Fill them with some spanish moss and then all of the goodies


----------



## Tannasgach

That's a wonderful idea!! I was planning on putting some of the "beauty" bottles in a cauldron for the bath, but never thought to use them for favors. Thank You for all of your great ideas; you've given me a lot of inspiration.

Hey Miss Mandy, this sounds like your type of party. Do you live in the South Florida area, I'll send you an invite.


----------



## Rikki

kallie said:


> How did you do your faery in a jar? Do you have pics? I would love to see them.


You'll have to come to mine this year! 



Tannasgach said:


> bathroom - witch pinup pictures, Halloween soaps, potion bottles and assorted witch clothing hanging over the shower rod, then I draw a blank.


At my party last year I hung a few pair of striped stockings over the shower rod, pulled the curtain back a bit, and had shampoo and conditioner bottles with "Herbal Hexes" labels on them. I have pictures somewhere....apparently they are on my work computer.


----------



## MissMandy

Tannasgach said:


> That's a wonderful idea!! I was planning on putting some of the "beauty" bottles in a cauldron for the bath, but never thought to use them for favors. Thank You for all of your great ideas; you've given me a lot of inspiration.
> 
> Hey Miss Mandy, this sounds like your type of party. Do you live in the South Florida area, I'll send you an invite.


LOL ~ no unfortunately, I don't  I wish I could attend though! It sure would be nice to enjoy a Halloween-ish party that I didn't host lol. And you're very welcome. I enjoy coming up with new ideas


----------



## GiggleFairy

I'm also having a Witch's Tea Party this year. I don't know if you have a Bath & Body Works near you, but they're having a GREAT sale on their items right now - including some Halloween items.

http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/fam...9.4090258.4090283.4305659&categoryId=11864854


You can also order online.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

*You may like to adapt this image and use this idea for invitations:
*
http://www.mcguiresplace.net/Witches Tea Party/


----------



## MissMandy

I absolutely love that pic. I should print it out and put it in a frame


----------



## Tannasgach

HallowSusieBoo said:


> *You may like to adapt this image and use this idea for invitations:
> *
> http://www.mcguiresplace.net/Witches Tea Party/


Yes, that's the Welsh witch tea party picture I was referring to, the reason I want to have a tea party is because of that picture lol.

And there's the expanded version:


----------



## Tannasgach

Gigglefairy, thank you for the link, great stuff, and there's a sale! 

Have you planned anything yet for your party? Maybe we could share some ideas? 

_<tanna shamelessly looking for ideas to steal>_


----------



## Tannasgach

Rikki, you are one of my big inspirations. I loved what you did for your Bewitching Bash party last year. And I've already stolen, errr....borrowed, some of your ideas - the poisoned apples, the vintage witch pictures.....


----------



## kittyvibe

Tannasgach said:


> _<note to self: need witchy bra & panties>_












I thought of this, lol. Maybe dress the cone part up like a witch hat. 

Undies I imagine short bloomers or vintage style panties. 








free pattern to make them here--> http://www.colettepatterns.com/blog...ttern-to-download-the-madeleine-mini-bloomers

I really like the idea of hanging stockings as if they are hand washed and drying on a line, but make it a spider thread line attached to a web in the corner or something. Have a spider up there and put a name plaque for it close by so it looks like a pet spider.


----------



## Tannasgach

lmao That's hysterical!! Too funny. Last year that bathroom was the spider's den. This year, all I was planning to do in the tub was to put this big hairy spider, with light up red eyes in there. I like the pet idea; I think I'll call him _Fluffy_. I could put a collar on him and a name tag shaped in a cauldron or witch's hat. But what should the plague say? Maybe _Fluffy_ should be a she and I could add some spider sacs. She's huge, she'll take up half the tub. I don't want to add a spider victim, well maybe just a bloody hand or foot for food but how should I stage it so she's a pet? The overtone I'm using in this bath isn't exactly scary or gory but more whimsical.


----------



## MissMandy

Hahaha those nickers make me laugh! If you put a collar and leash on the spider, I think everyone will get the idea that it's a pet. Maybe have a water bowl / food dish nearby (put the hand or foot in it) and paint 'Fluffy' on the bowl lol.


----------



## BiggieShawty

Tannasgach said:


> lmao That's hysterical!! Too funny. Last year that bathroom was the spider's den. This year, all I was planning to do in the tub was to put this big hairy spider, with light up red eyes in there. I like the pet idea; I think I'll call him _Fluffy_. I could put a collar on him and a name tag shaped in a cauldron or witch's hat. But what should the plague say? Maybe _Fluffy_ should be a she and I could add some spider sacs. She's huge, she'll take up half the tub. I don't want to add a spider victim, well maybe just a bloody hand or foot for food but how should I stage it so she's a pet? The overtone I'm using in this bath isn't exactly scary or gory but more whimsical.




Call him Harry!


----------



## Tannasgach

lol last year he was Boris the Spider


----------



## Tannasgach

I think I found my punch recipe, (you didn't really think we were drinking tea, did ya):

equal parts vanilla vodka and sour apple schnapps
4 parts lemon lime soda 
garnish with apple slices; punch a hole in the apple and insert a gummy worm.

How easy is that?! I'll serve it in a cauldron (I really wish Pottery Barn was still selling their cauldron punch bowl), and place it on my antique dresser/sideboard. Then add a tarnished copper bucket with Rikki's poisoned apples, (only I think I'll use green apples):









put this in a black frame, maybe glue some creepy vines on it









I'm not going to mess around with dry ice for only 10 people but I have a skull fogger I could place there too.


----------



## MHooch

Tannasgach said:


> I think I found my punch recipe, (you didn't really think we were drinking tea, did ya):
> 
> Tannasgach, this made me laugh out loud!!!
> 
> All your ideas look and sound fabulous, your guests will have a wonderful time. It really is fun to have a gathering of just females. We always have great fun at the Witches Wingding.


----------



## GiggleFairy

I love those apples! I was graced with one through Pay it Forward thanks to Atelier*Motives. They're so awesome!


----------



## MissMandy

The poison apple idea is great!


----------



## Tannasgach

MissMandy said:


> The poison apple idea is great!


That's Rikki's idea; she had a witch's party last year and came up with many wonderful ideas:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/party.../91349-thinking-doing-witches-party-year.html

*Rikki*, if you see this post, did you use acrylic gloss to paint the apples?


----------



## Tannasgach

Thank you MHooch! You, Rikki, and Pandora are my inspiration for wanting to have a witches party. It just looks like so much darn fun!


----------



## Si-cotik

I wish I had friends....this sounds like so much fun!!!

(well of course you guys are my friends but none of you live near me  )


----------



## Tannasgach

Awww, Si-cotik, I'll be your friend. 

Or did you mean friends who like Halloween? My friends all get that glazed over look in their eyes when I start talking about Halloween. They're willing to come to a party, but trying to get them to dress up... good lawd, you should hear the complaints!! I tell them, "No costume; you can't come to my party." or "If you show up without a costume, _I_ will dress you." So they begrudgingly do it but jeez, you have to force people to have fun. They're those nasty people who stay home on Halloween night with their lights out.

That's why the witches party is perfect, "wear something black, buy a witch hat and you're in!"


----------



## Si-cotik

thanks tanna....I really meant that lived near me....but im always so very happy to get friend requests!!! thank you so much!!


----------



## kittyvibe

I wish I had enough friends to do something like this. Im pretty much a loner here in FL. Most of my friends are dudes anyway, lol.


----------



## printersdevil

I have not been here in months. Life has just been in the way. Today, I stopped in a local thrift store and they had a small rack of Halloween costumes and I giggled all the way through the store! Then I came here and found this post!

I had my first Be WITCHY party last year and it was a blast. We had planned to have our annual Boo Bash also, but we all got sick and I cancelled it.

I think that I just might use the tea party idea this year for the Be WITCHY party. I love tea parties and tea pots and I have a fantastic little witches teapot that Spookilicious sent me in a Pay it Forward thing back in the winter. It will be the focal piece!!!!!!

I bought some cheap witches boots or shoes felt goodie bags last year from Terry's Village that I used for treat bags they were pretty cool. 

This year I will be also having a few select teens attend. I am raising my 13 year old and she wants to have a few of her friends attend. I wanted them to have their own party, but she is not sure if they would come. So we are expanding to include them. We had several younger witches come with their grandmom and step-mom next year and it was cute. So, we will just spread out. I might set up a tea room separate for them. 

I love this idea. And the dollar tree nail items sound great. I am headed there tomorrow. Whoot! Whoot!

I was also in Goodwill today and laughed at all the black bras and the long bustieeers (sp?) with the fancy black lace. i think I will go back and pick up a couple for the witches laundry!

Love, love, love you ladies...er witches.


----------



## printersdevil

Oh yeah, I makes this thing called Texas Caviar that is made with black-eyed peas as the base that would also be good with the pita chips and look great. (or my hominy salad that I often let erupt out of the mouth of a JOL.


----------



## GiggleFairy

kittyvibe said:


> I wish I had enough friends to do something like this. Im pretty much a loner here in FL. Most of my friends are dudes anyway, lol.



Tell 'em to come dressed in drag . . . .


----------



## Tannasgach

Now that would be funny! A bunch of guys dressed in drag as witches!


----------



## Tannasgach

_QUOTE from printersdevil:
This year I will be also having a few select teens attend. I am raising my 13 year old and she wants to have a few of her friends attend. I wanted them to have their own party, but she is not sure if they would come. So we are expanding to include them. We had several younger witches come with their grandmom and step-mom next year and it was cute. So, we will just spread out. I might set up a tea room separate for them. _

That's a really nice idea to include your daughter and her friends. I also encourage my teen to invite her friends to any large party we're having. They always seem to group together and then find their own space away from the adults, so a separate table or room for them would be perfect. Perhaps you could give the girls a craft project to do.


----------



## kittyvibe

GiggleFairy said:


> Tell 'em to come dressed in drag . . . .


haha, omg, I would be in hysterics all night! I can hear the whining now, maaaan. my pointy shoes are kiiiiliiing me! Ill have to stick with my Poe theme with my few family members for now. I can still use alot of the tea party ideas though..../runs off looking for a cone bra


----------



## Tannasgach

quote:
I think I found my punch recipe, (you didn't really think we were drinking tea, did ya):

equal parts vanilla vodka and sour apple schnapps
4 parts lemon lime soda
garnish with apple slices; punch a hole in the apple and insert a gummy worm.
-----------------------------------------------------------------

I'm trying out this recipe as we speak *hic*. You can taste the sour apple flavor right away but it tastes like a weak jolly rancher, then the vanilla flavor kicks in and it's smooth but way too sweet. I thought this would be a good recipe because it would satisfy both sweet and sour drink preferences. Maybe gingerale would be better than sprite or maybe just regular vodka, but the vanilla does add flavor. Does anyone have a good sour apple punch recipe?


----------



## MHooch

Not a sour apple recipe, but I used this for the Witches Wingding *AND *the Halloween party last year, and it was a huge hit. And it is a beautiful green color.

Witches Brew Punch

2 2 liter bottles Margarita mix
3 cups Tequila
3/4 Cup Triple Sec
1/2 Cup fresh lime juice
1/4 Cup Blue Curacao
1 2 liter bottle lemon/lime soda, chilled

combine the margarita mix, tequila, triple sec, lime and Blue Curacao, cover and freeze until slushy (4 hours) put in punch bowl and mix in soda, serve immediately

That's the recipe....now for the reality tips I figured out the hard way...

They are crazy if they think anything with that much alcohol in it is going to freeze in 4 hours.  We left ours 12 hours and it had a lovely slushy consistency, so make this the night before. (Good thing we decided to do a trial run!) I used large flat plastic food storage containers (they are actually my cupcake containers) in the freezer. Worked great. I used bottled lime juice, don't know if fresh would make a big difference, haven't tried it. And a good cheap Tequila recommended by the liquour store guy is Two Fingers Silver. Smooth and tasty, not expensive.

The girls *LOVED* this punch!! Even those who were not tequila drinkers thought it was light, refreshing and went down _*VERY*_ easy.


----------



## GiggleFairy

kittyvibe said:


> haha, omg, I would be in hysterics all night! I can hear the whining now, maaaan. my pointy shoes are kiiiiliiing me! Ill have to stick with my Poe theme with my few family members for now. I can still use alot of the tea party ideas though..../runs off looking for a cone bra



Oh absolutely they'd e whining! Men are big babies in general. 


I'm sure after enough of that punch being served they wouldn't care though!


----------



## Tannasgach

I know that recipe! That's your "Best Punch Ever" recipe. As a margarita drinker, myself, that sounds delicious. These ladies are very light drinkers, I don't know about giving them tequila, lol. Wouldn't want them falling off their broomsticks on the way home. Besides, I kind of have this apple thing going on with the punch table and I really wanted to use the gummy worm apple slices. 

But you've given me an idea. I could try the margarita mix with the blue curacao (to get that lovely green color), regular vodka, Sprite, and the sour apple pucker. The curacao, soda and sour apple should give it sweetness and the margarita mix the tartness. Back to the lab, thanks Hooch!


----------



## Tannasgach

Since the Pottery Barn cauldron is no longer available *sniff* wouldn't this make a fabulous punch bowl for a witches party?








It's hard to tell from the picture but it's carnival glass and has that purple iridescent all swirled through it. Would only set me back around a hundred bucks and my husband would _kill _me, but man, it would be sweet.


----------



## MissMandy

That's an awesome punch bowl. I have a couple of vases that are that same green color


----------



## printersdevil

Tanna, that punch bowl is awesome!

Also, I an attest to Hooch's punch. It is awesome. My WITCHY friends are already asking for it.


----------



## Tannasgach

MissMandy said:


> That's an awesome punch bowl. I have a couple of vases that are that same green color


Are they made of carnival glass? Can you see the purple in your vases, Miss Mandy, or only under certain light conditions? It's hard to tell just by looking at online pictures.


----------



## Tannasgach

printersdevil said:


> Tanna, that punch bowl is awesome!
> 
> Also, I an attest to Hooch's punch. It is awesome. My WITCHY friends are already asking for it.


Oh, I definitely plan on trying out that margarita punch.  We live in Florida and frequently have pool parties. Some of my friends may be light drinkers but the family can pack away some alcohol. That punch may be the only reason to invite the family over. lol


----------



## MissMandy

Tannasgach said:


> Are they made of carnival glass? Can you see the purple in your vases, Miss Mandy, or only under certain light conditions? It's hard to tell just by looking at online pictures.


I don't think it's carnival glass. I've never noticed purple it in. I'll have to hold up to sunlight to check lol. But it's pretty much that same exact color green.


----------



## Tannasgach

I'm more familiar with the blue carnival glass, but not the green. It would have to have a lot of the purple iridescent in it for me to drop a hundred bucks.
http://indianaglass.carnivalheaven.com/id6.htm


----------



## MissMandy

Yeah, the vases I have are not the same thing. Same color green, but darker than the items in those pix. I still love my vases lol. I love that color. Reminds me of the 60's/70's. My #1 love is milk glass though.


----------



## Tannasgach

No way!  Great minds and all... I also collect milk glass. My kitchen window has a display of milk glass bud vases with green flowers in them right now. They are mostly the cheap florist vases but I have some nice Fenton candlestick holders and some bowls too. I like the hobnail pieces the best.


----------



## MissMandy

Oh yes, the hobnail pieces are my favorite. I don't have much yet, simply because I'm picky with what I buy. I have 3 pieces I got from grandma when she passed away (of course those are my faves) and then just a couple of things I've picked up at flea markets.


----------



## Tannasgach

They're not collector items, they're heirlooms! Cherish and enjoy them Mandy.


----------



## MissMandy

Oh, I do chickie!


----------



## carmilla1970

tinafromidaho said:


> these might be the fairies in a jar you were wondering about.
> 
> http://www.giltedgedgoblins.com/fairies/fairyfcf.htm


Yep there the ones! I've had mine for years.


----------



## carmilla1970

They're even! tututut!


----------



## kittyvibe

Been looking into bras today, need the bullet style for the conical look I imagine my witch would wear  Im also drawing my plans up for everything. 

You all inspired me to use my carnival glass this year indoors. I initially had plans for my vampire area but I think I can find a nice place for it indoors. Too bad my depression glass is the pink kind, not very spooky, lol. 

This is called the kings crown or button pattern blue version. The pictures came out too dark, it pretty iridescent in person.


----------



## Tannasgach

You gots to be kidding me!  I have that exact same candy dish in..........milk glass! I'll try to borrow a camera to take a pic because I know I sound delusional, but I do have that same bowl, I do, I really, really do. Usually, I put seasonal M&M's in it. Oooh, I bet black M&M's would look great in your dish, Kitty. You can see the iridescent colors in the photographs, so pretty!


----------



## Tannasgach

I'm liking your new avatar, Miss Mandy!


----------



## MissMandy

Thanks Tanna  
That bowl is beautiful kitty!


----------



## kittyvibe

thanks ladies  From my research that particular pattern was made with many variations and was pretty prolific. Im not surprised its in milk glass, I bet that it is pretty.  I need milk glass for my Poe party


----------



## Mizerella

These are all such great ideas. I really want to do a witch party one year!


----------



## Tannasgach

This is my first year; it's a lot of fun planning a witches party.


----------



## Tannasgach

kittyvibe said:


> thanks ladies  From my research that particular pattern was made with many variations and was pretty prolific. Im not surprised its in milk glass, I bet that it is pretty.  I need milk glass for my Poe party


so I don't need to hunt down a camera? lol
here's the milk glass version:









but I'm really liking the carnival glass.


----------



## MissMandy

*drools*....omg I love it


----------



## kittyvibe

I was right! Its Boo-tiful!


----------



## Si-cotik

oooooo...I so love carnival glass!!! My grandmother has some I'm begging her for...lol.


----------



## Tannasgach

I've been working on the menu for the witches tea party. Coming up with a party menu - easy, a Halloween party - fun, a tea party - I dinna know.  

When I think tea party, I think of little crustless sandwiches, lots of mini desserts, tarts and scones served on pedestal and tiered trays. Mainly finger foods, no chips, dips or spreads. Well, I'm not sure I want to be eating a cranberry scone with an alcoholic beverage. Traditional tea sandwiches: eggsalad- nope, I would not be reaching for an eggsalad sandwich at a party, chicken salad - too plain, cucumber tea sandwich - I've never had a cucumber sandwich so maybe. I want to get that tea party vibe yet still be Halloweeny. Anyhoo......this is what I've come up with:

_Sand*witches*: _ I really like this idea from Miss Mandy, cutting sandwiches into cookie cutter shapes. I have a cat, bat, ghost, and pumpkin but maybe I could find a witch hat, a cauldron and use the cat.

_cucumber sandwitches_ made with cream cheese, cucumber and dill:








_
shrimp salad sandwich_ on pumpernickel bread cut into a crescent moon shape, (I figured a simpler shape would hold up better with the shrimp) but I need a name for these.
_
turkey sliders _- smoked turkey on mini bun with cranberry mayonaise and a lettuce leaf.

but....then I found these and thought they looked Halloweeny:








rye bread spread with poppyseed dressing/mayo mix, sliced turkey, white cheddar cheese, granny smith apple slice, and drizzled with a balsamic reduction sauce. I need a name for these too.

_Cauldron Cups _- spinach/artichoke dip baked in mini phyllo cups and mini quiches - maybe an asparagus or broccoli quiche to add another vegetable.
_
Witch Hat Cheese Spread_ - (well, maybe one spread):
http://www.hungryhalloween.com/2010/09/halloween-recipe-cappello-di-strega.html

_Desserts:_
Cake - kitty litter cake (spice)- it's not a finger food but I've made this before and I have the pan and scooper plus I want that "ewww" factor.

Cookies - witch finger cookies, which I hope I can get somebody else to make. 

Candy - chocolate covered cherry mice.

Tarts - not exactly a tart but key lime bars cut bitesize and served in Halloween mini cupcake liner cups.

Nibbles - green M&M's, purple candy coated sunflower seeds (I saw these and liked the color).
_
Drinks:_
Soda, bottled water, iced green tea (I need tea somewhere ) served in a large cauldron with ice.

Green Apple Punch - still working on a punch recipe.

Pumpkin Coffee and _ta-da_.......assorted teas.

I keep thinking I should have some fruit, but for the life of me can't figure out what to do with it. I thought of mini kabobs stuck in a (white?) pumpkin but kabobs are time consuming and need to be made that day. Apple slices and caramel dip but I already have apples on the turkey sandwiches. Then I thought of a green fruit platter with green grapes, honeydew, apples, kiwi and a green dip but I'm not sure if honeydew and kiwi are available in October.

This has been the most difficult menu I have ever had to put together. The menu itself seems simple enough but trying to decide what to serve has been a challenge. I always look at time factors too when planning a menu. Most of these foods can be made ahead of time; the sandwiches I'll make right before the party so the bread doesn't get soggy and I'll just have to heat up the cauldron cups.

The party will be on a Saturday, starting at 3:00. I'm inviting 12 women and planning on 8-10 to show. So, I don't need large amounts of food but I still want an assortment. I have planned 3 sandwitches, 2 sides (hot), a cheese spread and 4 desserts. Is that enough? I figure I'll make 2 dozen of everything. 

Judgement Time - Thoughts, suggestions (fruit?), additions, eliminations...? Do you get that tea party, Halloweeny vibe?


----------



## MissMandy

Haha Tanna, you sound like me...freaking out over a menu! My husband always get irritated and says 'Who the hell cares what it looks like it! It's all gonna end up in the same place" Well I care you ninny! LOL You're ideas are great! I think having those 3 different kinds of sandwiches is good. It provides variety. For the ones you do in Halloween shapes, make it something very classic, like ham and cheese or something. I really like the idea of an all green fruit platter too. I'm sensing a theme  If you don't care about the green apple punch being green, I'd try taking some apple cider and heating it up, then adding some cinnamon red hot candies to it until they dissolve. It should taste like a candy apple  At my party last year, I had caramel apple shots. It's just equal parts of Dekuyper Buttershots and Sour Apple Pucker


----------



## Tannasgach

errr.....I was only going to make the cucumber sandwitches in the witch shapes: 
http://veganyumyum.com/2007/03/cucumber-tea-sandwiches/
plus the shrimp and turkey to give me the three sandwiches. I don't have any meat, so you think I should add a classic tea sandwich too?

The funny thing is I don't cook and I certainly don't know how to bake. If I make anything it has to be simple and easy. But I love looking at recipes and food presentations then whatever I want I tell my husband to cook (he's a chef). I give him the recipes and he'll change them or tweak them, figure out the food amounts, etc. I'll get him to make the quiche, shrimp salad, spinach dip, and the balsamic sauce. He just bought a turkey breast at the store last night so I'll try out the turkey/apple sandwiches when he cooks it.

I'm still working on that punch recipe  I saw some recipes with apple cider and alcohol but I'm not sure if that's such a good combination the next day.  I was also thinking maybe I should just make a sherbert punch or champagne punch (more tea partyish?) but, you know, I have that apple thing going on.....I could make a tray up of your caramel apple shots.  That would be a great idea cause I'm not really expecting anyone to drink tea.


----------



## MissMandy

Oh that's right, the cucumber sandwiches! Duuur Mandy *slaps head*. I just thought ham and cheese because some folks are picky, but chances are everyone like ham and cheese. I always have to think like that because quite a few of my friends are wimps and WILL NOT try anything out of their comfort zone.

I'm sure everyone will drink tea....if it's hard tea


----------



## Tannasgach

I thought shrimp salad would be a classic recipe or maybe I should make the turkey sliders, they're basic and easier than the turkey/apple recipe. But those sandwiches look so cool. I know, I could add ham into the asparagus quiche, yum. Or Boar's Head sells a pesto ham that's delicious and would make a great tea sandwich. Arrrgh!! Somebody stop me.....


----------



## MissMandy

LOL can drive ya crazy huh chickie? Just when I think I have my menu all planned, I see something else I wanna make!


----------



## kittyvibe

Tannasgach said:


> I've been working on the menu for the witches tea party. Coming up with a party menu - easy, a Halloween party - fun, a tea party - I dinna know.
> 
> When I think tea party, I think of little crustless sandwiches, lots of mini desserts, tarts and scones served on pedestal and tiered trays. Mainly finger foods, no chips, dips or spreads. Well, I'm not sure I want to be eating a cranberry scone with an alcoholic beverage. Traditional tea sandwiches: eggsalad- nope, I would not be reaching for an eggsalad sandwich at a party, chicken salad - too plain, cucumber tea sandwich - I've never had a cucumber sandwich so maybe. I want to get that tea party vibe yet still be Halloweeny. Anyhoo......this is what I've come up with:
> 
> _Sand*witches*: _ I really like this idea from Miss Mandy, cutting sandwiches into cookie cutter shapes. I have a cat, bat, ghost, and pumpkin but maybe I could find a witch hat, a cauldron and use the cat.
> 
> _cucumber sandwitches_ made with cream cheese, cucumber and dill:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> shrimp salad sandwich_ on pumpernickel bread cut into a crescent moon shape, (I figured a simpler shape would hold up better with the shrimp) but I need a name for these.
> _
> turkey sliders _- smoked turkey on mini bun with cranberry mayonaise and a lettuce leaf.
> 
> but....then I found these and thought they looked Halloweeny:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rye bread spread with poppyseed dressing/mayo mix, sliced turkey, white cheddar cheese, granny smith apple slice, and drizzled with a balsamic reduction sauce. I need a name for these too.
> 
> _Cauldron Cups _- spinach/artichoke dip baked in mini phyllo cups and mini quiches - maybe an asparagus or broccoli quiche to add another vegetable.
> _
> Witch Hat Cheese Spread_ - (well, maybe one spread):
> http://www.hungryhalloween.com/2010/09/halloween-recipe-cappello-di-strega.html
> 
> _Desserts:_
> Cake - kitty litter cake (spice)- it's not a finger food but I've made this before and I have the pan and scooper plus I want that "ewww" factor.
> 
> Cookies - witch finger cookies, which I hope I can get somebody else to make.
> 
> Candy - chocolate covered cherry mice.
> 
> Tarts - not exactly a tart but key lime bars cut bitesize and served in Halloween mini cupcake liner cups.
> 
> Nibbles - green M&M's, purple candy coated sunflower seeds (I saw these and liked the color).
> _
> Drinks:_
> Soda, bottled water, iced green tea (I need tea somewhere ) served in a large cauldron with ice.
> 
> Green Apple Punch - still working on a punch recipe.
> 
> Pumpkin Coffee and _ta-da_.......assorted teas.
> 
> I keep thinking I should have some fruit, but for the life of me can't figure out what to do with it. I thought of mini kabobs stuck in a (white?) pumpkin but kabobs are time consuming and need to be made that day. Apple slices and caramel dip but I already have apples on the turkey sandwiches. Then I thought of a green fruit platter with green grapes, honeydew, apples, kiwi and a green dip but I'm not sure if honeydew and kiwi are available in October.
> 
> This has been the most difficult menu I have ever had to put together. The menu itself seems simple enough but trying to decide what to serve has been a challenge. I always look at time factors too when planning a menu. Most of these foods can be made ahead of time; the sandwiches I'll make right before the party so the bread doesn't get soggy and I'll just have to heat up the cauldron cups.
> 
> The party will be on a Saturday, starting at 3:00. I'm inviting 12 women and planning on 8-10 to show. So, I don't need large amounts of food but I still want an assortment. I have planned 3 sandwitches, 2 sides (hot), a cheese spread and 4 desserts. Is that enough? I figure I'll make 2 dozen of everything.
> 
> Judgement Time - Thoughts, suggestions (fruit?), additions, eliminations...? Do you get that tea party, Halloweeny vibe?


fruit+witches= candy apples!  Ive seen some really awesome ones lately. You can have chocolate covred ones or candy colored black. The black ones look so neat!


----------



## Tannasgach

I've seen those black candy apples on the site, they look amazing!! Which reminds me I also saw caramel apple bites.......

_<Tanna skipping over to the Good Eats group>_


----------



## Gothikren

since you were saying green and purple for m&m's you could make frozen grape kabobs (quick and easy to make & technically you don't have to freeze them lol) here's a link to show you how they look they are kind of kewl I'm thinking of doing something like this for my party...... didn't think of using a pumpkin to put them in great idea.

http://www.thekitchn.com/thekitchn/...s-pound-cake-delicious-links-for-52609-085600

http://janaandjoe.blogspot.com/2009/03/grape-kabobs.html


----------



## Gothikren

oh I also found this lemon tea recipe and it uses the grape kabobs too.

http://hy-vee.gsnrecipes.com/Recipe...940&QuickSearch=83&PageNumber=2&Source=search


----------



## Tannasgach

Ooooh I like the look of the grape kebabs! And I know how to make frozen grapes  they're really, really good. Thanks for the tip. You're very observant Gothikren, cause yup, I'm using purple, green and black as my color theme, which is why that carnival glass punch bowl would be so perfect. 

btw, I bought it.  Won an ebay auction for $61. Apparently, if the set comes with the 12 plastic hooks and the plastic green ladle it practically doubles the value. I have hooks and a ladle! Now if any of the witches breaks a cup I'll have to kill them. Just joking, there are plenty of replacement cups on ebay, but if they break one of those plastic hooks......


----------



## Tannasgach

Hey Kitty, how's the conical bra search coming? I bought a set of black funnels at Dollar Tree and was wondering if large funnels could somehow be used on a bra.


----------



## kittyvibe

Tannasgach said:


> Hey Kitty, how's the conical bra search coming? I bought a set of black funnels at Dollar Tree and was wondering if large funnels could somehow be used on a bra.


havent had a chance to look but funnels would be a good "base" lol.


----------



## MissMandy

LOL omg I love your new pic Tanna! That is too funny. Congrats on getting the punch bowl!


----------



## Gothikren

ooo gratz on the punchbowl that's sweet


----------



## Tannasgach

Thanks! I didn't really expect to win the auction.  But I'm very happy with it. I justified the purchase by thinking a regular punch bowl set would probably run around $40-$50; so an extra ten bucks for vintage carnival glass isn't so bad. Told the husband I paid $25.


----------



## MissMandy

Hahaha what he doesn't know won't hurt him!


----------



## Tannasgach

Just looking out for his health; have to watch his high blood pressure .

I've decided to serve caramel apples at the party - in a shot glass.  I tried Miss Mandy's recipe but the butterscotch flavor was too strong for my tastes so I tweaked it out a bit and came up with this:
2 parts Sour Apple Pucker
1 part butterscotch schnapps
1 part vanilla vodka

YUM!


----------



## MissMandy

Oooo that could be interesting. And I just happen to have some vanilla vodka on hand  I'll just wait to get rid of this hangover before getting another LOL


----------



## Tannasgach

Plus it bumps up the alcohol content.


----------



## MissMandy

LoL it sure does! Hey, I just got the Halloween Oriental Trading catalog in the mail. They have witch's broom pens! I don't know if you were planning on giving away favors, but I thought these were pretty cool. They're $10 for a dozen and you can personalize them. Here's the link 
http://www.orientaltrading.com/ui/s...archMain&Ntk=all&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&N=0


----------



## MissMandy

Oh goodness gracious. Check these out too

http://www.orientaltrading.com/ui/s...archMain&Ntk=all&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&N=0 

http://www.orientaltrading.com/ui/s...archMain&Ntk=all&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&N=0


----------



## Tannasgach

Stop, you're killing me over here! I already made my OT order. If fact, I'm officially budget-busted for this year. Come August 19th, I'm unemployed with no income coming in till I find a job. But it gives me plenty of time to work on projects.  

Some of the OT items I purchased this year - cauldron cups, witch hat/broom, crafts and:






















Here's a coupon code for free shipping on orders of $49+ for OT - JULBB12 good till 8/31.

Besides the punch bowl  some of the things I got this year are the stuffed dummy from Walmart and:
for my front windows















how could I resist?







the Barbie thread on here suckered me right into getting this 

and tons of things from a month of thrift store shopping.


----------



## MissMandy

Oh I absolutely love the black hat society sign! I hear ya with the whole money thing. Hubby has been laid off since December! His company is really ticking me off


----------



## Tannasgach

Oh, I feel for you. My husband was out of work for 5 months last year. I work at home and it drove me nuts having him home all day. I hope he gets called back soon.


----------



## Tannasgach




----------



## printersdevil

Oh my gosh, I love the witch cartoon. I would love to blow that up big and print it. Where did you find it?


----------



## MissMandy

Ewwwww! Oh hell, I'd still eat em! LOL


----------



## printersdevil

I guess this solves ones dessert area for by Be WITCHY party!


----------



## Tannasgach

printersdevil said:


> Oh my gosh, I love the witch cartoon. I would love to blow that up big and print it. Where did you find it?


I have no idea.  I didn't bookmark the site just copied and pasted it to my Halloween folder. I suppose you can do the same. How big do you want it?


----------



## printersdevil

Check out this witch costume that is a witch hat. Sorry, I couldn't get the image to come up. Click on the link. I would love to have this or something simliar, but I am a plus.










http://www.costumes4less.com/Witch's-Hat-Adult-Costume_DG16261_Prod.aspx


----------



## Tannasgach

Now that I have never seen before. lol


----------



## seelie8504

Tannasgach, your menu sounds fantastic! I love this idea! I will certainly be having a Witches Tea Party this year.


----------



## Si-cotik

printersdevil said:


> Check out this witch costume that is a witch hat. Sorry, I couldn't get the image to come up. Click on the link. I would love to have this or something simliar, but I am a plus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.costumes4less.com/Witch's-Hat-Adult-Costume_DG16261_Prod.aspx


I could have sworn I saw that in plus somewhere....I thought about it myself and I'm plus size.....but for the life of me I can't remember where!


----------



## MissMandy

Now that...is an awesomly unique dress!


----------



## Tannasgach

seelie8504 said:


> Tannasgach, your menu sounds fantastic! I love this idea! I will certainly be having a Witches Tea Party this year.


Aww thanks, seelie. I was inspired by all the witches' party posted on the forum last year. We'll still have our regular Halloween party and since most of the women will be coming to both parties I wanted to change it up a bit. I didn't want two parties with just food, drinks and games, I wanted something different for the witches party. First I thought maybe I would do a sit down dinner, then _nah; _since my husband's a chef, we have a lot of dinner parties. Besides I kinda need him here for that. Then I thought, _I know, I'll do a luncheon!_ then _I'll do brunch!_ then I remembered the Welsh witches tea party picture, _That's it, I'll do a tea party!!_

It seems as if the first year of having a witches party the turn out is low because people just don't get it. I decided on a small group, around 8-10, that I know would have fun. We would all sit at one table, and I could make it elegant, Halloween style- black tablecloth, linen napkins, crystal glasses, black roses, frogs on the table lol, etc...and I could break out my wedding china - plates and tea cups, which actually is a great pattern for Halloween. That's why I wanted a classier punch bowl.  The regular party gets a plastic cauldron, plastic cups, and bring a dish. 

After we eat, I thought we could do our own tea leaf readings, which apparently is best interpreted by each individual. I might plan on a couple of more games too. That's how I envisioned it, but now I'm not so sure. It's kind of hard to have a tea party without tea. Hubby says to "put the food out, make some drinks, put your music on, relax and have a good time". I just seem to be having a hard time incorporating the "tea" into my party plans.


----------



## Tannasgach

btw.....here's my china pattern, isn't it perfect for a witches tea?









_<edit> OMG, why is that cup so big?! Sorry, I don't know how to change the size._


----------



## printersdevil

Well, you know there is Long Island Tea with booze. You are from Florida, so come up with your own name for something. But on the other hand, our church has a tea every November where all the tables are set in Christmas decor, china, etc. I think they have a huge tea service set up with hot water and tea bags for those who want tea, but it is really just a luncheon. So, you could maybe go this route. Do you have a teapot for your china? If so you could maybe just make some cider and call it Witches Tea or make some wrappers for teabags with witchy names. Or maybe just serve your witches drink (lilke MHooch's witches brew which is fantastic by the way---in your elegant tea cups) After all witches are an irreverent bunch and I imagine their tea parties would be outside of societal rules. LOL


----------



## Si-cotik

got the new halloween food, fun and crafts magazine...the little ones....has some really awesome recipes....I'll post a few if anyone would like


----------



## MissMandy

Oooo I'll have to keep an eye out for that! I always get those little food magazines  

The tea cups are perfect Tanna. Make sure ya have some froggies on the table to match the green


----------



## Si-cotik

has quite a few wonderful sounding recipes:

Pumpkin Pie Milkshake
Russian Witches' Brew
Hot Caramel Apple Cider (served in a hollowed out apple)
cinnamon apple smoothie
dripping blood punch
red hot apple mugs
sour apple punch
pumpkin spice smoothie
candy corn pops (made with ice cream)
bleeding pops (with frozen yogurt)
halloween bark
mud cups (cookie)
flaming brooms (made with cheese pretzel rods and shredded carrots)
creepy cookie cauldrons
chocolate cauldrons with orange pudding
Apple cider cupcakes
cheesy bat biscuits
meaty bones
pumpkin ravioli
merlin's magic mix
shrunkin dunkin skulls (made from pizza dough)
and others


----------



## MissMandy

Mmm a pumpkin pie milkshake sounds so dang good right now!


----------



## Si-cotik

Pumpkin Pie Milkshake (recipe for 4)

1 cup canned pumpkin pie mix
1 cup milk
1/2 teaspoon vanilla
4 cups vanilla ice cream
4 graham cracker squares
whipped cream (optional)

Combine pumpkin pie mix, milk and vanilla in blender and blend until smooth. Add ice cream and blend until smooth. add graham cracker squares, pulse until small chunks remain. Pour into four glasses. Garnish with whipped cream and graham cracker pieces.


----------



## MissMandy

Hey thanks!  I'm half tempted to go to the market right now and get these ingredients LOL


----------



## Si-cotik

Russian Witches' Brew (serves 8)

2 bottles (16oz) V8 Splash Tropical Blend Juice Drink (4 cups)
4 cups Strong brewed tea (heat 4 cups of water to boil. Remove pan from heat and add 8 tea bags and let them steep 5 minutes then remove tea bags)
11 cinnamon sticks
8 whole cloves

Stir the Drink Juice, tea, 3 cinnamon sticks, and cloves in a 4-quart saucepot. Heat over medium high heat to a boil. Reduce the heat to medium low and cook for 10 minutes. Remove the cinnamon sticks and cloves. Place cinnamon sticks in 8 mugs and fill with juice mixture. Serve immediately or keep it warm in sauce pot over very low heat.


Hot Caramel Apple Cider (serves 6)
6 apple glasses (recipe follows)
3 cups apple juice
1 cup orange juice
3 tablespoons caramel ice cream topping, plus additional for garnish
1 tablespoon ground cinnamon
1 teaspoon ground allspice
1/4 cup rum (optional)
6 cinnamon sticks (optional)

Combine apple juice orange juice, 3 tablespoons caramel topping, cinnamon and allspice in large saucepan, bring to boil over medium heat. Remove from heat, stir in rum if desired. Serve in apple glasses. Drizzle with caramel topping and garnish with cinnamon stick.
(for apple glasses: preheat over to 325 degrees. Slice off top of six apples. Scrape out inside of apple using scooper or melon baller, allowing enough to remain so that apple holds it's shape. Place in 13x9 inch baking pan; bake 10 minutes. Cool completely.


Will post more if anyone interested


----------



## Si-cotik

LOL it IS very tempting!!


----------



## printersdevil

Si-cotik, please share some more recipes for these. I really want to know about the pumpkin bark.

And there is a wonderful tea recipe for the Witches Tea! LOL


----------



## Si-cotik

didnt see one for pumpkin bark but I did see these in there:

Halloween Bark

1 pkg (12 oz) semisweet chocolate chips
1/2 cup white chocolate chips
red and yellow food coloring
1/4 cup candy corn
1/4cup roasted pumpkin kernels

Line 8 inch baking pan with foil, leaving 1 inch overhang on sides. Place semisweet chips in microwaveable bowl. Microwave on high 1 minute; stir. Microwave in 30 second intervals, stirring in between until smooth. Pour into prepared pan and spread evenly into thin layer. Microwave white chocolate chips in same manor until smooth then add red and yellow food coloring until chocolate reaches the desired color orange. Drizzel over semisweet chocolate in pan. Arrange candy corn and pumpkin kernels evenly over chocolate. Refrigerate 1 hour or until firm. Lift bark out of pan using foil. Place on cutting board and remove foil. Cut into squares. Store in air tight container.


Sticks and Stones Candy Bark

1 2/3 cup (11 oz pkg) butterscotch flavored morsels, divided
1 1/2 cup (9 oz) semisweet chocolate morsels
1/2 cup creamy peanut butter
2 cups pretzel sticks
2 cups dry-roasted peanuts
1 1/3 milk chocolate covered raisins

butter 13x9 baking pan
microwave 1 1/3 cups butterscotch morsels, semisweet morsels, and peanut butter in large uncovered microwaveable bowl on high power for 1 minute. Stir. If necessary microwave at additional 10 to 15 second intervals, stirring just until morsels are melted. Add pretzels, peanuts and raisins, stir well to coat. spread into prepared pan. Place remaining butterscotch morsels in small heavy duty plastic bag. Microwave on medium high power 30 seconds. knead. microwave at additional 10-15 second intervals kneading in between until smooth. cut tiny corner from bag, squeeze to drizzle over candy. refrigerate 1 hour or until firm. break into bite size pieces.


will add more recipes later


----------



## Tannasgach

Pumpkin Milkshake! 

These recipes are wonderful Si-cotik! Thanks for posting. "Sticks and Stones" - now there's a recipe for me. See Mandy, there's no softballs or thermometers and the key word is microwave.  Can I request the recipe for the sour apple punch, please.


----------



## Tannasgach

MissMandy said:


> The tea cups are perfect Tanna. Make sure ya have some froggies on the table to match the green


I have a bunch of rubbery, green frogs I use with the daycare kids for counting and math activities. We just completed a camping unit and I was looking for them but couldn't find them. I'm hoping they were packed away with the Halloween stuff last year. I'll use mini witch's hats for place card holders with witchy names like: _Elphaba, Bellatrix, Maleficent, Aunt Clara...._


----------



## Tannasgach

printersdevil said:


> Well, you know there is Long Island Tea with booze. You are from Florida, so come up with your own name for something. But on the other hand, our church has a tea every November where all the tables are set in Christmas decor, china, etc. I think they have a huge tea service set up with hot water and tea bags for those who want tea, but it is really just a luncheon. So, you could maybe go this route. Do you have a teapot for your china? If so you could maybe just make some cider and call it Witches Tea or make some wrappers for teabags with witchy names. Or maybe just serve your witches drink (lilke MHooch's witches brew which is fantastic by the way---in your elegant tea cups) After all witches are an irreverent bunch and I imagine their tea parties would be outside of societal rules. LOL


hmmm, I never thought of Long Island Ice Tea, but there are 5 alcohols in that, it might be too strong for some of my guests. Everyone drinks, so I definitely want alcohol. One group, we'll call them the 'daycare providers' like a fruity drink with no alcohol taste and have a two drink limit. So, I thought a champagne sherbert punch would be good and kinda tea partyish. The other group we'll call the 'restaurant employees' party hard so I"ll serve Mandy's caramel apple shots with the vanilla vodka added to enhance their buzz. 

I'll use the punch cups for the drinks and the china cups for the tea leaf readings. I've been looking for a copper tea kettle, the kind with a handle and long spout to pour the water over the tea leaves; then they'll swirl them and dump them out into a cauldron. I don't want to serve a hot punch cause we'll still be hot down here in October and I'll probably need the ac on.

I do have a coffee pot that matches my china and I'll have pumpkin coffee ready to brew if anyone wants some with dessert. And I'll put out an assortment of tea bags in case anyone does want tea. I like the idea of naming the tea bags. hmmm, now to come up with some names for the labels.......


----------



## MissMandy

Tannasgach said:


> Pumpkin Milkshake!
> 
> These recipes are wonderful Si-cotik! Thanks for posting. "Sticks and Stones" - now there's a recipe for me. See Mandy, there's no softballs or thermometers and the key word is microwave.  Can I request the recipe for the sour apple punch, please.



No softballs! Lmao! Man, did that make me laugh  
I really love the idea of a tea leaf reading. I'll keep an eye out for a copper kettle


----------



## Tannasgach

I can buy one from ebay, but since I'm only going to use it the one day, I'd rather find one cheaper at a yard sale or in a thrift shop.









Tasseography - the art of reading tea leaves: http://www.tasseography.com/stepfour.htm


----------



## Gothikren

for a fruity drink you could always serve mimosas (OJ and champagne) it's a brunchy thing and it reminds me of teaparty goodness and they are yummy a friend of mine made them for us one day before doing a spa day.....


----------



## Si-cotik

Sour Apple Punch (8-10 servings)

8 cups apple cider, divided
2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice
Green and yellow food coloring
2 cups lemonade
3 cups seltzer water

Combine 2 1/2 cups apple cider and lemon juice in measuring cup. Pour evenly into 12 mini muffin pan cups. Place one drop of each food coloring into each cup; mix into desired shade of green is reached. Freeze until firm, about 6 hours or overnight. Pour remaining 5 1/2 cups apple cider and lemonade in punch bowl. Remove "apples" from freezer, let stand 5 minutes. Remove from cups, place in punch. Stir in seltzer water. Serve immediately.

To remove "apples" from muffin pan cups, place bottom of muffin pan under warm running water until loosened. Press firmly on bottoms of cups to release.
Note: if you dont have a mini muffin pan, use paper or plastic cups (3 oz each)


----------



## Si-cotik

cinnamon apple smoothie (serves 4)

2 cups cubed or crushed ice
2 Gala, Braeburn or other apples, peeled, cored, and thinly sliced, plus additional for garnish
2 bananas 
1 container (6 oz) vanilla yogurt
3/4 cup apple juice
2 teaspoons ground cinnamon, plus additional for garnish
Whipped Cream (optional)

Place all ingredients in blender or food processor, blend until smooth. Pour into four glasses. Top with whipped cream, sprinkle cinnamon and garnish with apple slices.


Dripping Blood Punch (serves 8)
8 thick slices cucumber
4 cups pineapple juice
1 cup orange juice
2 cups ginger ale
Ice
8 tablespoons grenadine syrup

Cut cucumber slices into shape of vampire fangs.
Combine pineapple juice, and orange juice in large pitcher. Stir in ginger ale. Fill glasses with ice; pour in punch. Slowly drizzle 1 tablespoon grenadine over top of each serving. Garnish with cucumber vampire fangs.



Red Hot Apple Mugs (4 servings)

4 teaspoons red cinnamon candies
1 quart apple juice
1/2 teaspoon cinnamon or peppermint extract (optional)
2 candy cinnamon or peppermint sticks (5 inches each)

Place 1 teaspoon cinnamon candies in each of four mugs. Combine apple juice and cinnamon extract, if desired, in medium sauce pan. Heat over medium heat until hot. DO NOT BOIL
Pour hot juice into mugs; garnish with cinnamon or peppermint sticks.
NOTE: Candies will completely dissolve and color the juice red after about 10 minutes


----------



## Si-cotik

Mud Cups (makes 1 1/2 dozen cookie cups)

1 pkg (about 16 oz) refrigerated sugar cookie dough
1/4 cup unsweetened cocoa powder
3 containers (4 oz each) prepared chocolate pudding
1 1/4 cups chocolate sandwich cookie crumbs (about 15 cookies)
Gummy worms

Let dough stand at room temperature 15 minutes. Grease 18 standard muffin cups. Preheat oven to 350 degrees F . Beat Dough and cocoa in large bowl with electric mixer at medium speed until well blended. Shape into 18 balls then press into bottoms and up the sides of prepared muffin cups. Bake 12 to 14 minutes until set. Gently press down center of each cookie with back of spoon. Cool in pan 10 minutes the remove to wire racks to cool completely.
Spoon pudding evenly into cups. Sprinkle with cookie crumbs. Garnish with Gummy worms.
Tip: Chocolate cookie crumbs can be purchased in the baking section of your supermarket.



Flaming Brooms (18 servings)

1 pkg (8 oz) cream cheese, softened
1/2 shredded cheddar cheese
1/2 cup salsa
9 pretzel rods broken in half
2/3 cups shredded carrots

Beat Cream cheese and cheddar cheese in medium bowl with electric mixer at medium speed until well blended. Add salsa, beat at low speed just until combined. Cover and refrigerate 1 hour or until chilled. Place heaping teaspoonful cheese mixture on one end of pretzel half, using small spatula if needed; round into ball. Place shredded carrots on large plate. Press cheese ball into carrots rotating pretzel to cover completely, allowing carrot sticks to hang off like broom bristles. Serve immediately.



Creepy Cookie Cauldrons (makes 3 dozen)

1 package (18 oz) refrigerated chocolate cookie dough
1 package (14 oz) soft caramels
2 tablespoons milk
1 cup crisp rice cereal
1/4 cup mini chocolate chips
Black licorice whips, cut into 4 1/2 inch lengths

(note if chocolate dough is unavailable, add 1/4 cup unsweetened cocoa powder to refrigerated sugar cookie dough. beat in large bowl until well blended)

Grease 36 mini muffin cups
Cut dough into 36 equal pieces roll into balls. Plase into bottom of prepared muffin cups, pressing on bottoms and up sides. Refrigerate 15 minutes. Preheat oven to 350 degrees F.
Bake 8 to 9 minutes until set. Gently press down center of each cookie with back of spoon. Return to oven, bake 1 minute. Cool in pan 5 minutes. Remove to wire racks; cool completely. Combine caramels in milk in small saucepan; heat over low heat until melted and smooth. Stir in cereal. Spoon 1 heaping teaspoonful into each cookie cup. Immediately sprinkle with chocolate chips. Make small slits in sides of each cookie; insert ends of licorice strips to make cauldron handles.


More to come later.


----------



## bethene

those all sound so good Si-cotik, wish I could have a witches wingding or tea party, right now my house is a bit tore up so can't do it here, plus I don' t know who would come, especially if needed to dress up, I have a few who would come maybe, but most would think I am wacko!


----------



## printersdevil

My friends think I am nuts, bethene.

I made a private Facebook page this year so that I could add videos, pictures, etc. to hype the Be WITCHY party. The first thing I posted was the video of Eartha Kit Witch Mix from Youtube.

http://youtu.be/L5tdIC_G8zct 

I had a former student send me a message asking if she could come because she had heard about the party. I sent her a FB invite to the private page and it freaked her out. She asked what exactly it was. I cracked up. So, I explained the whole concept and the fact that it was just for fun and nothing sinister. I think she probably thought I was NUTS.


----------



## Tannasgach

What a great video!! Have to add that song to my play list. I could listen to it as I try to make those "creepy cookie cauldrons" while sipping on mimosas.


----------



## bethene

OMG!! I love that video, printersdevil!! well, maybe next year, my house will be not so tore up, and I can have a smallish witch party of some sort here, mean while, will live through all of your parties~


----------



## Tannasgach

I started working on some little projects but I really need to make a decision about the witches party. In your opinion should I have a:

a) witches tea party - sit down tea party with punch and tea leaf readings.
b) bewitching party - a 'witches only' Halloween party with appetizers, drinks and games.
c) bewitching party and just call it a "Witches Tea Party". 

Thanks for your input. 
Tanna


----------



## MissMandy

I'd go with C


----------



## printersdevil

I got that from someone on here a few weeks ago. I tell you the song just stuck with me. I can't get it out of my head. I so love it!!!!!
I set up the private FB group and am sending all my female things links and pics and comments about once of twice a week as a hype for this year's party.


----------



## pandora

printersdevil said:


> I got that from someone on here a few weeks ago. I tell you the song just stuck with me. I can't get it out of my head. I so love it!!!!!
> I set up the private FB group and am sending all my female things links and pics and comments about once of twice a week as a hype for this year's party.


I used that song and sent out video invites one year. I used slideshows of pics of previous parties mixed in with famous witch photos. It's pretty easy to do on Microsoft movie maker...and I had NO idea what I was doing. I emailed the person who made the youtube video 2 years ago, but they closed their account. It's a great mix! I can add a link to the video if you're interested in seeing it.


----------



## printersdevil

I'd love to see your video, Pandora!


----------



## MHooch

I would go with C also.

Another good song for a witches invite is "Witchcraft" sung by Frank Sinatra:


----------



## MissMandy

Excellent song


----------



## pandora

printersdevil said:


> I'd love to see your video, Pandora!


Here you go! Sorry it took so long.....

http://s22.photobucket.com/albums/b...09/?action=view&current=witchinvite-plain.mp4

It's really not that great (and I'm not being modest) but I was happy with the way it came out. Plus, everyone liked being able to view and respond on Facebook or by email. Plus, I saved a ton of money that I usually spend on making and mailing 40 invitations...so it was definitely a win-win. I'm sure everyone could do a better job with more time...I used Windows Movie Maker and it was easy, even for a total novice. It's fun to play around with. I'd love to see what you can do with it!!


----------



## MissMandy

That was awesome pandora!


----------



## Tannasgach

That came out great Pandora!!!


----------



## kittyvibe

Great invite Pandora!  Id like to throw my vote in for C as well. I tried looking for vintage style granny panties and conical aka bullet bras at Goodwill but they had a tiny selection of modern only bras, booo. Ive seen vintage style granny panties at wal-mart though. :/ No cone bras yet, I will probably have to make one. Im also looking at my brood of spiders and its hard to pick put one for the bathroom to be my pet helper. None seem right for the job, lol.


----------



## printersdevil

Love it, Pandora!


----------



## Britishwitch

*Sob Sob Sob!!*



These items are BEAUTIFUL!!!

I have a HUGE HUGE MASSIVE favour to ask ?

Is there a kind soul out there who would help me with something?

The OT trading items are wonderful and I have tried, but they will not ship internationally. 

There are 3 items I would like to purchase for my Witches Tea party. Would anyone be kind enough to order them for me and ship them on to the UK?

I would HAPPILY pay you in advance for the goods and shipping to you and then you can tell me how much it will cost to ship them here and I will pay you in advance for that. 

I fully understand and won't be in the slightest upset if it isn't possible, but I thought if I don't ask I will never know if anyone could help.

BW





MissMandy said:


> Oh goodness gracious. Check these out too
> 
> http://www.orientaltrading.com/ui/s...archMain&Ntk=all&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&N=0
> 
> http://www.orientaltrading.com/ui/s...archMain&Ntk=all&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&N=0


----------



## MissMandy

Sent you a PM, Britishwitch


----------



## Tannasgach

Do you have this covered Miss Mandy?

Oriental Trading's Halloween catalog had a free shipping code for orders of $49 or more but I already threw it away, didn't want to be tempted. 

It looks like they're still running their sale though.
http://www.orientaltrading.com/ui/b...EndecaCategory&tabId=6&N=90000+1237+1604&No=0


----------



## Tannasgach

kittyvibe said:


> Great invite Pandora!  Id like to throw my vote in for C as well. I tried looking for vintage style granny panties and conical aka bullet bras at Goodwill but they had a tiny selection of modern only bras, booo. Ive seen vintage style granny panties at wal-mart though. :/ No cone bras yet, I will probably have to make one. Im also looking at my brood of spiders and its hard to pick put one for the bathroom to be my pet helper. None seem right for the job, lol.


Doesn't every woman have a bullet bra in their wardrobe? 

You need a big furry spider so you can call him _Fluffy_.  I found black plastic dog dishes with white bones on them at Dollar Tree. Bought one for the pet spider then went back and bought two for my dog. I also found a green cat collar at DT. I'm going to fill a glass jar with insects and label it "Fluffy's Treats".


----------



## MissMandy

Tannasgach said:


> Do you have this covered Miss Mandy?
> 
> Oriental Trading's Halloween catalog had a free shipping code for orders of $49 or more but I already threw it away, didn't want to be tempted.
> 
> It looks like they're still running their sale though.
> http://www.orientaltrading.com/ui/b...EndecaCategory&tabId=6&N=90000+1237+1604&No=0



Yes, I was planning on ordering from them anyways in a week or two. Waiting to hear back from Britishwitch


----------



## Britishwitch

*Thank you so much!*

You guys....what can I say ....thank you!! 

I LOVE this forum! So many warm, kindhearted people.

Thank you!


BW


----------



## Tannasgach

soooo Britishwitch, are you having a traditional English tea party (for witches) and can you share what you're planning on serving?


----------



## halloweendemon

Last year I had a witch's liar, and this idea turned out pretty good. I bought a cheap plastic cauldron with the dimpled sides (that part is important) I put a battery operated color changing light (normally used for carved pumpkins) and a small mist maker in the cauldron. The changing colors reflected off the dimples on the inside of the cauldron, making it look almost fiber optic, and also reflected off the mist.


----------



## printersdevil

Do you have pics of that witches lair? Please, please, please!


----------



## halloweendemon

This is the only picture I have of it, and it wasn't finished yet.


----------



## Britishwitch

*Undecided Yet!*

Hi

We have only in the last couple of weeks decided to go for a Witches Tea Party instead of the full on Halloween Party that we have had in recent years. Last year we had a year off from doing the party, (first year without a party in 6 years!!! ) Although it was nice in a way not having the stress that sometimes comes with having (up to) 40 children in your house, I really missed it. On Halloween I was so sad . The people that had come ToTing over previous years and had gotten used to seeing our Graveyard and decorations could not believe that we did not do anything! It was however nice, waking up on Nov 1st and not having a weeks worth of clearing up to do!!!!

So my daughter and I (hubby just goes along with it all) have been discussing it and we decided that we would really like a party this year only not quite as big as previously. So Witches Tea Party it is. Daughter has decided that she really only wants to invite her female friends from school and as I know the girls Mum's quite well, we will invite them too. I think, all in all, friends and rellies it should make about 20 in total.

I am thinking I am probably going to do a Dessert Party, with a few (Witches) finger sandwiches. And a few savoury nibles. After seeing others posts about the Candy Bar, I have started looking around for Glass jars to do that as well.

I am plannning a few gift baskets and Favor Boxes. 

The decor will be mainly my Witches kitchen (used in previous years), if I can find the pictures I will post them, lots of pumpkins, spiders webs and lights. Hubby said that he will set up the Graveyard again for the TOTs (can't have them dissapointed 2 years on the trot!) Now my biggest headache is what games to play.

BW






Tannasgach said:


> soooo Britishwitch, are you having a traditional English tea party (for witches) and can you share what you're planning on serving?


----------



## Britishwitch

*The Witches Kitchen*

Here is one or two of the piccies from previous years. My apologies to anyone who has seen them before 





































BW


----------



## Britishwitch

sorry piccies are so big.....don't know how to re-size them 

BW


----------



## Britishwitch

*some nibbles from previous years*





































BW


----------



## printersdevil

Love the pics! I don't think I could eat that final one with the spider and the look of bugs on its back. Are those dates that look like roaches???

I was just surfing and found some things I liked. I do have many jars that I used last year for a small candy bar, but I just found this pic of small black cauldrons and thought it was cute.


----------



## Tannasgach

Britishwitch, you are soooooo set up for a witches party!! Your displays look fabulous! And the food looks wonderful. Love your witch there, btw. 

I think it's really nice for you and your daughter to have the party together. Nothing beats establishing those mother/daughter memories. I asked my daughter if she wanted to invite her friends to the witches party and she looked at me like I had three heads or something. Well, she's "almost 18" (as in "Mommmm, I'm almost 18!") and can't do anything without her boyfriend being involved. She's still my baby girl tho and I raised her right - she wants her boyfriend to take her to Halloween Horror Nights for her 18th b-day. 

How old is your daughter? Maybe we can come up with some activities for your party.


----------



## MissMandy

What an excellent spread, BW! Everything looks wonderful. What exactly is that in the last pic? A custard of some sort?


----------



## printersdevil

Britishwitch, I love the idea of the mother-daughter tea. I am going to try to talk my adult daughter into one. She and the 13 yr old live with us. We had planned a Jr. Witchy party last year, but didn't get it done. This year she is inviting a couple of her young friends to my party since some of the others bring their daughters/granddaughters.

I would so love to have a seperate party for the young ones. I was just cllicking off the names and daughters of my daughters immediate group of friends and we would have a nice group. I am very interested in games, etc. in case we get to do this.


----------



## Si-cotik

oooooooooooooo now im hungry again...lol


----------



## MissMandy

Lmao it made me hungry too! So I had a corn muffin lol


----------



## Britishwitch

My daughter is almost 14 (although in her eyes that is almost 18) 

It is great that she still wants to do things that invole me, although they are getting fewer and fewer as the weeks go on!

She has a great little group of friends from school who are all very like minded (and strong willed!) 

We have been trying to think up some games to play. Believe it or not they all still want to play wrap the mummy!!!!! And a version of pass the parcel (see they never really grow up entirely) but I am stuck as to how to amuse them for a few hours. We are a little restricted on space and due to the unpredictability of the British weather you cannot guarantee that you can spill out into the garden. October here can be either a beautiful Autumn evening or a wickedly cold winters night, you can never trust it

So any ideas on how to entertain a bunch of about 12 young teenagers would be most useful! 

BW




Tannasgach said:


> Britishwitch, you are soooooo set up for a witches party!! Your displays look fabulous! And the food looks wonderful. Love your witch there, btw.
> 
> I think it's really nice for you and your daughter to have the party together. Nothing beats establishing those mother/daughter memories. I asked my daughter if she wanted to invite her friends to the witches party and she looked at me like I had three heads or something. Well, she's "almost 18" (as in "Mommmm, I'm almost 18!") and can't do anything without her boyfriend being involved. She's still my baby girl tho and I raised her right - she wants her boyfriend to take her to Halloween Horror Nights for her 18th b-day.
> 
> How old is your daughter? Maybe we can come up with some activities for your party.


----------



## Britishwitch

It is a sponge flan case with a spider built out of black grapes and surrounded with orange segments, then the whole thing is covered in a quick setting orange jello (I think that is what you call it!) 

BW




MissMandy said:


> What an excellent spread, BW! Everything looks wonderful. What exactly is that in the last pic? A custard of some sort?


----------



## MissMandy

That's one of the coolest desserts I've seen, BW. Goolishly elegant 

For games, maybe you could do musical monster mash. It's musical chairs, but you have 'Monster Mash' playing for the song. Another game I did once was a pumpkin hunt. You get those little plastic pumpkin pails, the ones you can fill with a piece of candy or two. I hid them all over the yard and the kids looked for them with flashlights. This could easily be done in the house too if the weather isn't that great. Maybe have clues inside the pumpkins, leading to a bigger prize.


----------



## Deerkist

Britishwitch - How about doing some craft projects with the girls in between games? HallowSusieBoo posted on this thread about decorating witches hats. They are inexpensive and the girls can add flowers or spiders or ribbon. Maybe you can find some plain photo albums or picture frames that they can decorate with stickers. If you can find little scrapbooks they can decorate them and they can write something in everyone's books. 

If they enjoy cooking you can find some simple recipes that they can prepare themselves. Maybe individual little pizzas and they can make jack-o-lantern faces with pepperoni and green peppers, etc. If it is easier you can bake cupcakes ahead of time and let the girls decorate them (have some pictures to give them some ideas).


----------



## Deerkist

I saw these composition books in the Back To School section of Wal Mart for 40 cents each (regular price -WOW!!!). What caught my eye was the different designs and not just the traditional marble. 
View attachment 18098

I thought they would make a great addition to goodie bags (for journaling, recipes, to do lists, notes, travel, gratitude, etc) and it wouldn't take much to decorate. I am planning for about 15 to 20 women and even though I don't think everyone would use them I figured they were inexpensive enough to get them for everyone.


View attachment 18099

This is with a simple addition of paper glued over the part where it says 'composition' and a chipboard flower and a corner thing. I also glued black paper on the inside front and back cover. It only took a few minutes for these simple ones and all you need is some white paper (or color of your choice), a glue stick, and some sort of sticker. To make something more creative for a cover you can look at any card making book or website for ideas on adding ribbon or different paper, etc.


----------



## printersdevil

Britishwitch, I have this spongy severed head that runs on batteriers that would make a great pass the parcel (hot potato) item for that game. You turn it on and it sort of jiggles. I picked up several of them after Halloween on clearance. I don't know if you have anything like that, but I think it would be fun.


----------



## Tannasgach

Well, ya know...you could always have tea leaf readings.  Just tell everyone to bring a teacup. Great ideas Deerkist and your books look so cute but I gotta vote for the witch hat decorating activity. I didn't go with that idea myself only because I have so many daycare providers coming, to us it would seem like work.  But I think the girls would really enjoy it.

I recently posted in a thread about activities I did for my daughter's 13th Halloween birthday party.

brb.........

Found it:
Games:
Some of the games we played (which would also be good for the younger kids) were -
Mummy Wrap - I divided them into teams of 2 and used rolls of white crepe paper; the toilet paper tends to tear, which is part of the fun, but it tends to frustrate the little ones.

Ghost Busters - I put a glow stick (bracelet) in white balloons and they had to sit and bounce on them till they busted to get the bracelet. I played the Ghost Buster song during this game. Have your camera ready cause the look of anticipation on their faces is hysterical.

Witch Broom Limbo - kids of all ages love this, and those little ones can get down!

Pin the Tail on the Cat - this is more for the younger ones. I hung up a black cat cutout without the tail and gave them black streamers with tape. I painted numbers on the strips with florescent paint.

Creepy Boxes - they put their hand in boxes covering bowls of body parts - peeled grapes for eyeballs, spaghetti for intestines, etc. I spray painted shoe boxes black, labeled them, turned them upside down and cut the hole in the front. You don't want them to see what's in the box.

Bloody Mary - this may not be appropriate with the little ones around and our party was at night which adds to the atmosphere, but it was the one thing they all talked about the next day. First, I told some ghost stories and urban legends around a campfire, which didn't go over well. They were all laughing and giggling but then I ended with the tale of "Bloody Mary" and told them she would appear in a mirror if you repeat her name 10 times while holding a candle in the dark. Well, not one of these big, brave 13 year olds would go in the bathroom by herself so they had to go in pairs. And they wouldn't use the creeped out bathroom with black light, bugs, spiders, rats, moss, and creepy music and sounds; nooooo, they had to use the cutesy bathroom with pumpkins and scarecrows. lol You should of heard them screaming and insisting they saw something in the mirror.


----------



## MissMandy

Tannasgach said:


> Ghost Busters - I put a glow stick (bracelet) in white balloons and they had to sit and bounce on them till they busted to get the bracelet. I played the Ghost Buster song during this game. Have your camera ready cause the look of anticipation on their faces is hysterical.
> 
> 
> Ya know....this may be pretty damn funny to play with a bunch of drunk adults too! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloody Mary - this may not be appropriate with the little ones around and our party was at night which adds to the atmosphere, but it was the one thing they all talked about the next day. First, I told some ghost stories and urban legends around a campfire, which didn't go over well. They were all laughing and giggling but then I ended with the tale of "Bloody Mary" and told them she would appear in a mirror if you repeat her name 10 times while holding a candle in the dark. Well, not one of these big, brave 13 year olds would go in the bathroom by herself so they had to go in pairs. And they wouldn't use the creeped out bathroom with black light, bugs, spiders, rats, moss, and creepy music and sounds; nooooo, they had to use the cutesy bathroom with pumpkins and scarecrows. lol You should of heard them screaming and insisting they saw something in the mirror.


This, I wouldn't do simply cuz I'm a big baby with ghost stuff LOL! You know those paranormal Activity movies? Apparently that's how the hauntings got started.....with doing the whole Bloody Mary thing! I'm ALL set! Lmao


----------



## Tannasgach

Why witches need bullet bras:


----------



## printersdevil

I am laughing so hard. I had to look at it twice thinking WFH and then I saw!!! Tis is going straight to my Be WITCHY facebook group


----------



## MissMandy

Bahahahaha! Omg that's great. I guess even witches have to worry about gravity


----------



## Tannasgach

Ladies, may I present my witch, Escaldofa 

http://www.halloweenasylum.com/escaldofa_scary_witch_halloween_mask.html

She's gorgeous!!


----------



## MissMandy

Ooooo she is creepy!


----------



## printersdevil

wow, she is gross! I have a gross one, too that I found last year a thrift store. I put her on top of a fan on stand last year behind the outside bar. She was spooky.


----------



## Si-cotik

egads!!! What-A-Witch!!!


----------



## Tannasgach

et tu? Si-cotic? 

Whut?!? I guess beauty really is in the eye of the beholder. lol She has a bootiful silvery, green complexion with lovely purple accents. She's witchy enough with her horrific eyes, warts and hook nose but she is certainly not a hag. And she's whimsical enough with her playful smirk and cute little elf ears.

How do you like her now? 

Actually, I bought her last year on clearance after Halloween. I looked at a lot of witch masks before I decide 'she's my witch'. I'm not too crazy about "dofa" though, so I'm renaming her _Escaldora_. I found a purple velvet dress for her to wear and either a cape or a shawl, not sure yet. I'll stuff her and make a witch display with potion bottles and a cauldron.

I took her out to show my daughter but she wasn't too impressed. "Ewwwww, Mom!! Why did you buy such an ugly witch?!"


----------



## printersdevil

I am interested in how you will stuff her. I think I remember you mentioning beach towels. How do you get them to hold a body shape?


----------



## Si-cotik

no no no! I think she's great!


----------



## kittyvibe

thats a really awesome witch Tanna 

And OMG, that bra strap pic is a hoot!  Maybe Ill go look at a different store tomorrow since my OWN bra broke yesterday,lol. I dont want that to happen to me in the pic!

Britishwitch, Your pics look amazing. I too love the spider jello thingy, still unsure what the ingredients are but it sure looks good! The graveyard cake looked great and I really love the "I have flying monkeys, dont make me use them" sign.


----------



## bethene

the bra strap comic is too funny!!! LMAO!!!!
Tanna, love the witch, she has a great face!! 
I am making another one this year, have her face mostly done, she just needs hair, and had a green one I decided I didn't want to be green, so am repainting her, and have a new idea for a slightly comical witch(haunt a site in a state park, while making the witch area a bit creepier, I think I need a bit of humor) '
still wish I could do a witch party, sigh...... I guess I am stuck just doing a witch area in my campground,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## MissMandy

These ideas are all so awesome. You ladies must post pics of your witches and displays when they're all done


----------



## Tannasgach

HaHa! I knew I could count on you *Si-cotic*! Those little elf ears got to you, didn't they? 

Wow, *Bethene*, you make your own witches?! I'm verra impressed!

*Kitty*, your broken bra strap had me ROFL!!

*Printersdevil*, how do you know I stuff my figures with beach towels? Are you _stalking_ me for any reason? Hmmm? We have tons of beach towels - well, I live in Fla and we have a pool. They kinda get recycled, lol, people take mine other people leave theirs. Anyhoo, I have a linen closet half filled with beach towels so I've used them with pool noodles to stuff dummies (grave digger, creepy Cajun, Mardi Ghoul...) but I never had to stuff a witch. I figured I'll just stuff pants and a long sleeve shirt (with bra) to make the body and then put a dress over it.

*Miss Mandy*, I have to get a camera first, then I have to figure out how to use it. lol That's what teenage daughters are for, right?


----------



## Ghouliet

I have just read the first three posts of this thread and it makes me wanting to do a witches tea party in my driveway on Devil's night! What wonderful ideas!


----------



## MissMandy

Tannasgach said:


> *Miss Mandy*, I have to get a camera first, then I have to figure out how to use it. lol That's what teenage daughters are for, right?



LOL I hear ya! Electronics is so not my thang.


----------



## kittyvibe

Heres my spirit ball witch on a stolen body. I am trying to figure out how to give her more curves. I already stuffed her bra, lol. I need hips but am unsure how to make something non-permanent underneath.Any ideas? Im in FL too but dont have beach towels  Maybe attaching plastic bags in her bum somehow? I wanted to make her seem "posh", inspired by this thread but her doily scarf hid her chest too much and made her look dis-proportioned  I can add long grey hair to her as well, Im undecided. :/


----------



## Tannasgach

Kitty, she looks fabulous! Love the outfit. _(note to self: Escaldora needs layers)_ The boob job looks good.  I'm not sure how she's standing but could you put pantyhose on her and stuff it to put some 'junk in the trunk' or pad the hips? You could cut the legs off the hose and just use the top part. I like the idea of long gray hair too.


----------



## DelibertiFam

OMG i love you ladies!!! I have laughed through this whole thread!
I live on Fort knox, and all the boy-os are deployed this year, so it pretty much just us wifeys. I AM SOOOOO doing a witchy party! I was already planning on being a witch. I was thinking i would construct a witchy "station" like a spothocary table, with some jars of terible things. I would serve punch out of my couldroun. AND im in love with the hat decorating idea! WE "hubby and I" made a witch last year, i will have to find a picture of her. We named her mable!

Any super sute costumes from years past??? I have a long hooded velvet cape, and a green dress. I found on etsy.com a smal vial necklace with itty bitty bones in it!!!! i will see if i can find it again!


----------



## Tannasgach

Well lets see, first you need a bullet bra....*wink*

We would love to see a picture of your witch and the necklace sounds really cute. 

Over on the _Craft_ thread, *pmpknqueen*, a very talented member, has posted apothecary labels to print out _and_ if you look at her albums she even suggests what ingredients to use.
_link:_ http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-crafts/102119-apothecary-jar-labels.html


----------



## Tannasgach

I found cookie cutters for the "sand*witches*" on the Wilton web site but figured I'd wait to see if Michaels would have them to save on shipping. I was in there Monday but they didn't have any Halloween bake goods out yet. I quickly ran in today to pick up some black paint and lo and behold the Wilton Halloween stuff was out on an endcap. They had assorted cookie cutters and a cool monster's lab set which had a cauldron but I couldn't find the witch set. Then suddenly, the sun started shinning, the birds started chirping, I looked down and found these:

http://www.wilton.com/store/site/product.cfm?sku=2308-0921 

and I had a 40% off coupon.


----------



## MissMandy

Oooo nice find, Tanna!

And that witch is awesome, Kitty! As I was unpacking Halloween decor yesterday, I came across a black hooded dress from a previous year and an old lady mask. So I may just make a witch myself


----------



## Si-cotik

my michaels had them so im sure yours will too (the cookie cutters)


----------



## printersdevil

Oh, I love the cookie cutters! We don't have a Michael's so I guess I need a road trip. Are they big enough for small sandwiches?


----------



## Si-cotik

yes they are big enough for small sandwiches


----------



## Tannasgach

They're around 3 inches. The broom is a little skinny but the cauldron will work great for the shrimp/pumpernickel, the hat with the cucumber/cream cheese and shoe would be good for ham salad. Not sure what to do with the broom.


----------



## MissMandy

Maybe use the broom to cut out tortillas? Then you give em a light misting with cooking spray, some seasoning like salt and garlic powder, then bake them for a few minutes until crisp. I forget if you're planning on having a dip, but those would be great to use as dippers


----------



## DelibertiFam

last year i did a recipe for Witches hat calzones, they were the hit of the party, i couldve made 100 more lol!!! 

http://www.bhg.com/recipe/appetizers-snacks/witchs-hat-calzones/

There is the link!!! there are some other good ideas there. 

http://www.etsy.com/listing/67713240/macabre-apothecary-bottle-necklace-clay

that is the link for the necklace! I have a hard time wanting to spend $27 on it, but i have No idea if i could make it myself. As for the witch we made last year im sure there is a pic in my album. 

Im thinking i will have to start trying "witches brew" drinks lol. Maybe my neighbor (whose hubs is in afghanistan with mine) will want to try when our kiddos are asleep lol!!!!


----------



## Tannasgach

Love your witch Delibert, quite the nose she has lol. That necklace is kewl but I don't know if I would shell out $27 bucks for it, seems high. Those calzones look yummy. Can you make them up in advance and then just reheat?

 Wasn't planning on a dip, I was thinking more of a sand*witch*. Maybe I could make a cheese spread served openface but then I have that witch hat cheese spread planned....ARRGH! this menu drives me nuts!!


----------



## Tannasgach

Here's my latest recipe I was thinking of - seemed tea partyished with a kick.
http://www.pillsbury.com/recipes/li...r-tarts/a8ca06a7-8396-4910-a3be-107a653869ab/
or these:
http://www.pillsbury.com/recipes/mu...artlets/0d944d80-be3f-4ba3-b8b6-2d0490f5e194/
or these:
http://www.pillsbury.com/recipes/portabella-and-brie-cups/945dc719-f5a0-4437-98fc-75d021cf0436/

looking for another "cauldron cup".


----------



## badgirl

MissMandy said:


> Maybe use the broom to cut out tortillas? Then you give em a light misting with cooking spray, some seasoning like salt and garlic powder, then bake them for a few minutes until crisp. I forget if you're planning on having a dip, but those would be great to use as dippers


Thats exactly what I was thinking  The green spinach tortillas would probably look creepy!


----------



## DelibertiFam

I sure you could make them ahead, and reheat, or assemble then bake at the last second! 
I was thinking the same thing about the necklaces  its pretty neat though. I just added lots of last years pics, there is a better picture of mable finished lol. We (me) have to re-do her hands this year. last year was a last minute thing lol. 

Tanna, I LOVE all the treats!!! makes me hungry right now!!!! The portabello ones look delish! For your sandwitvh you could always make one HUGE witch shaped one using lots of little sammies!!! you know?? Or just a big hat and broom.


----------



## DelibertiFam

Oh and for Mables nose we had a wig head and a left over dollar store witch nose, just mached it on and painted it all green, and clay for her chinny chin chin. maybe we will change up her face this year too, depends on how much time ive got. lol. Daycare is only 3 hrs 3 days a week and an hour of that is at the gym.


----------



## MissMandy

Those appetizers look delish, Tanna. Definitely has that Halloween/witchy vibe  If you're not making a dip, that's fine. The tortillas were just a suggestion. Not sure what else you could use the broom cookie cutters for....other than cookies lol. Although, a spinich dip would look so awesome served in a cauldron  Super easy to make and it can be made a day or two before the party. Ugh, I'm so craving spinich dip now! LOL


----------



## Xane

That necklace might be worth that much if it came with an actual silver chain. Yeah, I know, time and effort and experience but still... (watch, it'll turn out to be somone on the forum )

I'd also be worried about that cork coming off of the bottle or the eyelet ripping out. I'd drill a small hole in it, pour long-set epoxy in (so it has time to soak into the cork), and glue the eyelet to it, not screw it into cork. Can't really tell if there's any reinforcement from the photos. The cork/bottle connection is probably fine if it's jammed in there hard enough.

I'm sure even if you only have moderate crafting abilities you could make something similar to this, I think the hardest part would be finding the bottle and I'm sure you could find something in the cosmetics section similar to it (use acetone to get any labels/printing off of it). Corks at a craft store or even Lowes... Lowes also has rubber stoppers.

Bone colored polymer clay and some black paint to age it with (dry brushing). Personally I'd use a brown, not black, for this.
Castin' Craft Resin or acrylic "water"
Bottle
Cork
Cheap-ass silver chain or nice silver chain from a craft store.


----------



## MissMandy

Oh I almost forgot. I found this the other day and thought I'd share it. Dunno if anyone can modify and use it for their witchy festivities


----------



## DelibertiFam

Xane! thank you! i found some cheap vials on amazon! i just struggle with clay, im clay-lexic!!! and i wasnt sure where i could find resin, so i really appriciate the idea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xane

Someone just posted their Best Of trophies made out of skeletons from Dollar Tree skeleton garland. Maybe you could buy one of those and cut them apart to get the bones. Anyone else have one of these that can measure the bones to see if they're small enough? If not I'll probably be in there this weekend.

The bigger Walmarts usually have acrylic water in the craft/floral area. Some of them take a ridiculously long time to harden though (days!) At least in a capped bottle you don't have to worry about something falling into it.


----------



## Tannasgach

Now you have to make them for everyone! lol  jk I wonder if Hobby Lobby or even Michaels would have those vials?

Miss Mandy, those 'save the date' look awesome! I wonder how you change the date? Yoo-Hoo Zane?


----------



## Xane

Aside from Save The Date having the worst acronym ever, that image there isn't nearly high enough quality to actually print them out or edit them. Anyone got a better scan of it? Or did you find this online?


----------



## DelibertiFam

Well if i make one and it turns out ok, ill make you guys some too, and be your not-so-secret reaper lol. 

Xane LMAO i never thought about STD bahahah. 

Well on pay day i already have daycare so i will be making Homdepot, goodwill, michaels, and party plus runs!!! woot woot!


----------



## Tannasgach

Add Dollar Tree on that list and I'll be following in your footsteps. lol


----------



## DelibertiFam

oh yes there too!!! And maybe walmart, as much as i am a walmart hate,r great stuff foam is only 4.67 there... and we go through alot of it. I'm trading my 6 month old daughter for my 15 year old nephew so that he can help me carry things, as cute as she is, Tessa isnt very helpful at the store.


----------



## Si-cotik

I found some potion bottles online, I believe it was etsy. That would look awesome hanging from a belt or so with your witch's costume.

Here: these are not exactly the ones I saw but they are similar:

http://www.etsy.com/shop/Finelineworkshop?ref=seller_info

could have been another website...I've been through so many ideas this week I couldn't tell but these will give you the idea.


----------



## MissMandy

Well, here's my witch ladies  Tell me....does she look better with or without the shawl? And yes, I know she needs some eyes lol


----------



## printersdevil

I like her without the shawl. I used balloon in the mask heads last year and drew on the eyes with a sharpie. Most were ghouls or zombies and were hanging so they didn't need a lot of detail, but it might work for the witch. 

I LOVE HER! 

I am headed back to see how you made her body. If you didn't post that, please share.


----------



## printersdevil

kittyvibe,
I love your witch, too! What did you do with the rest of the spirt ball?

What kind of body is the witch on.


----------



## Si-cotik

I think it looks better with the shawl but thats my opinion


----------



## MissMandy

Hubby helped me with the body. We cut 5, 15" pieces of wood ( wood was 3" wide x 1 - 1 & 1/2" thick). Screwed 4 of the pieces together in a square and the fifth got screwed into the middle of the square. This is the base. We then took a 5' piece of wood and cut off one end to make it pointy (so the foam head would go on easier) and screwed it to that middle piece of wood in the square base (screwed it in so the wood was standing up for the body). I took 2 metal hangers, cut off the hooks and twisted them around the pole for arms. Used a staple gun to make sure the hangers were on there real good. Then I just took an old ripped bed sheet and tore it up. Twisted some pieces of sheet around the arms to give it a little bulk, held it in place with masking tape. Then I took the rest of the sheet and stapled it to main body pole, twords the neck. Fluffed it up some but as you can see, she's still quite skinny lol. Then I put an old bra on her and stuffed that with newspaper lol. Threw on the dress and mask and done! Had to hot glue the neck of the dress to close it otherwise you'd see the foam neck. I think I'm gonna throw a wig on her. I like the shawl too, but because she has a hood, it doesn't look right.


----------



## Tannasgach

That's a tough call....I like the shawl but I'm not sure if that particular shawl is the right one. Have you tried wrapping some creepy cloth around her instead of the shawl? Or add layers around her waist like Kitty has on her witch? I really like that look. The mask looks great for a witch; definitely add the wig and a hat or put the hood on her. I haven't seen them this year yet but last year Dollar Tree had foam skulls on a twine garland and I saw someone on here put one of those around their witches neck, it looked really creepy.

Uhh Miss Mandy....why are her boobs so low? 

_*tanna ducking and running*_


----------



## MissMandy

Tannasgach said:


> Uhh Miss Mandy....why are her boobs so low?
> 
> _*tanna ducking and running*_


She's old LOL 


I definately think I'm gonna add a wig. I'll go and buy a cheap one. Good idea using creepy cloth for a shawl! I'm gonna see how that looks


----------



## Tannasgach

I couldn't find the thread to give the person credit but I have the picture in my 'witch folder' -


----------



## MissMandy

Ooooo she's a creepy little thang!


----------



## kprimm

Shawl idea would be cool,but I wouldnt use the white one. Something older looking, a grey color or maybe even something creepy cloth like. The witch looks great though either way. I'm sure she will get compliments.


----------



## DelibertiFam

ok i made the little bones for the vial thingy i wanted! They turned out pretty good. I still have to paint them. While I was perusing the Walmart crafty section i bought some fine glitter, and the tubes it some in is perfect!!! Im SURE i can find a cork to match! YAY!!! will take pictures, when i can later tonight!


----------



## kittyvibe

Thanks printersdevil  The globe is the only part besides the base and legs leftover. Right now those pieces are in a box but I thought eventually I might make a spooky fishbowl, or parts for a science lab for my mom, or use the globe in a peppers effect floating head. No secure plans yet but those parts will have company since Im going yo take apart a different spirit ball soon and put it on a santa body. 

The base is a vintage non Gemmy Mrs Claus that doesnt dance anymore, but her music works but no input jacks for halloween sounds, Boooo. Static prop now 


Missmandy, your witch is really coming along nicely  Once you get her eyes and hair in she will look very good!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Wow, I came across this thread way too late, a lot of great stuff! I am so going to the liquor store for the stuff for caramel apple shots, though in the past we have made candy apple shots with cinnamon schnapps with the pucker apple.

I know you have a cake idea, just thought I would share just in case. The mother in law's birthday is Halloween so my wife makes a Halloween cake every year. This year she came up with the idea of a cauldron cake. They have the ball cake molds that she will add a layer to the top for a lip and cover in fondant to make the cauldron. I am making one of those fake coal set ups for the base of the cake and the cool thing that makes for finger food is she is making cake pops covered in green so it will look like bubbles coming out of the cauldron top and you can just grab a bubble and enjoy!


----------



## MissMandy

That is an awesome idea!


----------



## printersdevil

Brimston3 that sounds marvelous. When is the party? I can't wait to see the cake.


----------



## Tannasgach

That sounds really cool BR1MSTON!! You have to take pictures for us. A little too complex for me though 

I have made the kitty litter cake before (for my daughter's party) and I already have a litter pan and scoop. That's the only reason I chose that cake plus the "witches" most likely haven't seen it before. It's real easy: make a box cake, mix it with some pudding, add crushed cookies, melt Tootsie Rolls in the mic and _Viola! _instant "ewwww".


----------



## printersdevil

I was in Dollar Tree today and found the cutest little witch sitters with the dangling legs. I bought all they had and plan to use them as trophy tops for my costume contests. I am not sure what I will put them one, but I was thinking about either a wooden candle type stick or something along that line. The witches are painted in colors (not in just the black/gray like the small statues. I think they would look great on a black base of some kind. I could then add a label or ribbon. I have to get busy on this.

I am having to move my Be WITCHY party forward two weeks so I have to hustle on this. In addition I am leaving Sunday for a week, so I have to get my mind and butt in gear. I live in a pretty small town and recently someone started a I grew up in _______ page on Facebook. It took off like wildfire and now they are having a reunion of people from various years on the day of my party. Since so many are wanting to attend it in conjunction with the annual downtown Fall Festival I am changing the date. I won't be home until Sept 11 late that night and I have the party on Oct. 1. It has been too hot to pull out my props and things, so I will really have to move to pull this off.

The BOO BASH won't be until Oct. 29, so I will have time to add to my decor before the big party.


----------



## Primrose

You could make it so they can be hung up, and they can be kitchen witches! It's a Scandinavian tradition that if you have a kitchen witch, she keeps your food from burning. You could include them with the story. Just a thought.


----------



## printersdevil

These are really small and are the resin type heads and arms. The legs are floppy. I am desperate at this time for trophies, so I think I can do something with these. Last year I tried to figure out how I could get a kitchen witch for each person as a prize but they are so expensive to buy. I really thought about using the cheapy Dollar Tree witches and just attaching the story. But, they look so much like cheap halloween. Kitchen witches are meant to be left out all year. Hmmm.....


----------



## Primrose

You're right, if they're too Halloweeny, it won't work as a kitchen witch. I don't know how small they ARE, but they could be used as an attachment to a a little treat bag....do a cool Halloween mix like caramel corn, apple chips, and chocolate chips, attach with a bow, and have the little witch holding it...now I want to go to Dollar Tree. There's a lady that throws a witch party every year, and she needs to know about these!


----------



## Tannasgach

Are these the shelf sitters PD?


----------



## Emjay

Here is a great free printable witch book! Just print out and glue to an old book. I've made a couple and they look great. Here's the link: http://www.chickabug.com/blog/2010/10/free-printable-spell-book-cover.html


----------



## Tannasgach

That is way too cool Emjay!! Thank You! 

and WELCOME to the forum!


----------



## Primrose

That is SO COOL! *goes to download*


----------



## Britishwitch

They are just too cute!!! 

BW


----------



## printersdevil

Yes, those are the shelf sitters. I bought the green faced witch ones and hope to use them on top of something as a trophy for my witch party prizes.


----------



## kittyvibe

I missed the caramel apple shots, wheres the recipe?  Sounds yummy 

I made a cauldron cake too but used the Betty Crocker Bake n Fill pan. Heres a link- http://businesscomplaints.org/showthread.php?t=537

I messed up the cake recipe so it wasnt as good but I decorated it very much like how you described. Used gummy eyeballs, vampire teeth and worms smooshed into the top and fire frosting at the base with large pretzel sticks for "wood". I also used the black spray colorant onto my frosting. Inside was a green colored pudding.


----------



## MissMandy

kittyvibe said:


> I missed the caramel apple shots, wheres the recipe?  Sounds yummy



It's just equal parts of Dekuyper Buttershots and Sour Apple Pucker  The alcohol content isn't very much, so Tanna suggested added some vodka too  I think the Buttershots and Pucker are sweet enough to hide the vodka taste.


----------



## Tannasgach

wait, wait , I suggested vanilla vodka......2 parts sour apple, 1 part butterscotch, 1 part vanilla vodka. I'm not a big fan of butterscotch, so I cut it with some vanilla vodka I had on hand. Regular vodka would work too and probably be less sweet. You have to get some liquor kitty and experiment _*hic*_ to suit your taste. I was also thinking of adding a gummy worm to each shot or serving them on a tray with gummy worms.


----------



## printersdevil

kittyvibe, do you have pics of the cauldron cake? Did you turn it upside down with the rounded part on the pretzel stick fire?


----------



## MissMandy

That's right...vanilla vodka! That will probably be pretty dang tasty! This year I'm either going to have candy apple shots or candy corn shots


----------



## badgirl

You guys are making me thirsty.  
Used coupons on top of a good sale and picked up some of the Halloween goodies from Bath & Body Works for my Bewitching Bash prizes. They have two lip glosses with clever logos... Good Witch's Kiss, and Evil Witch's Kiss. They also have their Halloween soaps 6 for $20 which makes for inexpensive prizes/goodies. My kids like the glow in the dark soap dispensers.


----------



## kittyvibe

I came across this flavored vodka called "whipped" as in whipped cream by Pinnacle, it recieved some best taste awards. Theres also "cotton candy", "chocolate whipped" (sold out and was on back order), "Gummy", "Cake","Butterscotch", "Apple" to name a few that could be useful to recipes. Here is the link to the flavors-->http://www.pinnaclevodka.com/flavors and to the drink recipe page--> http://www.pinnaclevodka.com/recipes 

Its got alcoholic content but it isnt overly strong and I have to say that Im pretty much a wuss with drinking and I could drink the whipped cream one straight (somewhat, lol). I mixed it with orange soda for a creamsicle(sp?) flavor drink.Tasty. So get a combo of flavors like the butterscotch and apple and tada! I think it will be uber good and buzzworthy after a few.  

I didnt think I would find my cauldron cake pics, but I did and I am a little embarrassed to show it, lol. I guess my memory was fuzzy when I mentioned how I made it, I got it confused with another cake. 

To make my cauldron cake /clears throat- Ahem! ;
1: Betty Crocker bake n fill pan
Chocolate cake outside pan, vanilla inside pan tinted green. This is so that when you cut the cake it appears you are eating the contents of the cauldron. 

For the cake pan to sit right on the plate and look like a cauldron, use the "tall pan" and the "insert pan" when baking both cakes at the same time, the insert pan will sit inside of the tall pan to create the hole for the green cake filler. Release the cake from the "Tall pan" how you would normally de-mold your cakes from their pans. But flip it wrong side up again, showing the hole in the middle. 

2: Frost the cake how you normally would, I tinted the cauldron black with betty crocker black colorant to get it deep and green for the frosting. I wouldnt recommend this next step unless your a skilled chocolate maker (Im NOT lol). I made what was supposed to be a thin layer of white chocolate tinted green to lay across the top of the cauldron between the frosting layers of black and the green top. It came out too thick and made the cake pretty much uncut-able. So if you know how to make a nice thin, crisp layer of chocolate, it should make the effect pretty looking and tasty, but if you did it too thick like mine it will just be a cool visual cake, lol. 

3: Pipe frosting in orange, yellow and red at the base of the cake to hide the seams to the plate. 

4: Insert large pretzel sticks

5: if for a b-day cake like mine, the chocolate layer I made too thick prevented the candles on top, hence the side candles. But if you skip the chocolate layer, they can go on top. 

6: decorate with gross things- I added red gel to the gummy eyeballs for veins, gummy snakes (Dollar store), gummy vamp teeth, gummy brains and tongue, etc. 

First 2 pics are of my cake and second 2 are ideas for decorated cakes in this style.


----------



## MissMandy

Give yourself some credit, kitty. Your cake looks wicked awesome!


----------



## Tannasgach

Kitty, that cake looks positively gruesome!! Great Job! I love the tongue on the cake lol.


----------



## badgirl

Ok girls: What do you call your witch party? Trying to come up with a name so I can put together my invite......


----------



## Tannasgach

err...Witches Tea Party 
maybe I could call it High (Flying) Tea. lol

Next year we will be having a Scary Tales theme for our regular Halloween party so maybe I call the witches party - Witches in Wonderland! lame, I know....


----------



## MissMandy

Tannasgach said:


> err...Witches Tea Party
> maybe I could call it High (Flying) Tea. lol


Oooo I like the sound of that


----------



## BR1MSTON3

So I saw these at Targét Boutique tonight as they start to get their Halloween out;



The blue bottle skulls light up randomly and the heart of rat bottle has a heart in it that pulses light,


----------



## badgirl

I was afraid to call it a "tea" because my girlfriends expect more boo's than tea 
I think I am calling it a Ghouls Night Out and telling them to wear their hats!


----------



## badgirl

I was afraid to call it a "tea" because my girlfriends expect more boo's than tea 
I think I am calling it a Ghouls Night Out and telling them to wear their hats!


----------



## Tannasgach

BR1MSTON3 said:


> So I saw these at Targét Boutique tonight as they start to get their Halloween out;
> 
> 
> 
> The blue bottle skulls light up randomly and the heart of rat bottle has a heart in it that pulses light,


Do you remember the price BR1mstone? Did they have the eye of newt? Spirit is selling all three but they 're already sold out. 

http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/tt-wtichs-ingredients-bottles/


----------



## Si-cotik

badgirl said:


> I was afraid to call it a "tea" because my girlfriends expect more boo's than tea
> I think I am calling it a Ghouls Night Out and telling them to wear their hats!


Well with penty of Boo's you will certainly be High Flyin'


----------



## Ghouliet

I have an idea for place card holders. If this is a "formal" tea and you want to assign seating. If you take the fake apples, add some brown fimo for the carmel, and cut a slice out of the top to support a place card. The place cards can be made on the computer using business card stock. Use an Avery template and if you did not have the actual business card stock, use a heavier paper, print them off and cut them apart with a paper cutter. Any witchy border would do for the cards and any font you like.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Tannasgach said:


> Do you remember the price BR1mstone? Did they have the eye of newt? Spirit is selling all three but they 're already sold out.
> 
> http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/tt-wtichs-ingredients-bottles/


They were either 5.00 or 5.99, can't quite remember. The did not have all the stuff out yet, but these were the only two. Two other targets I went to did not even have Halloween out yet.


----------



## Si-cotik

or perhaps something a little more like this for a place card holder....but a little more halloween-y??!?

http://www.amaco.com/2008/teacup-recipe-card-holder/


----------



## Si-cotik

oh now you've got me on a roll...here are some more ideas...of course you will have to adapt some of them for halloween look...

tea and cake party? http://www.amaco.com/2008/teacup-recipe-card-holder/ Or: http://www.flickr.com/photos/lilymama/4868366811/

these are already set right:

http://www.hometraditions.com/new-site-images/CM8621-witch-hat-card-holder-sm.jpg

http://cn1.kaboodle.com/hi/img/c/0/0/f7/6/AAAADO7vGwAAAAAAAPdrfA.jpg?v=1286324182000

http://www.google.com/imgres?q=witc...&w=629&h=631&ei=Mj5tTv3sLdOctweTttjhBQ&zoom=1

http://www.google.com/imgres?q=witc...&w=400&h=400&ei=Mj5tTv3sLdOctweTttjhBQ&zoom=1

http://cache.gifts.com/photos/3/M/R/H/3MRHBTYWEVU43EFWYTBH_L.jpg

http://www.hollyandglitter.com/item_541/Witch-Hat-Shoe-Place-Card-Holder-Set-of-4.htm

http://favorsbylisa.com/blog/wp-content/uploadedfiles/2010/08/broom-xlg.jpg

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_uej6Xy88SvY/Rw1cVKnpzkI/AAAAAAAABGQ/xDjECz-w-Qw/s400/IMG_9057.JPG

http://www.google.com/imgres?q=hall...rt=21&ndsp=23&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:21&tx=65&ty=27

these I really love: 

http://www.google.com/imgres?q=hall...&w=400&h=360&ei=7z9tTtT1IMO4twfk95DlBQ&zoom=1

and one more, not really witchy but they are neat 
http://www.google.com/imgres?q=hall...&w=234&h=238&ei=7z9tTtT1IMO4twfk95DlBQ&zoom=1


----------



## Tannasgach

Stop at Starbucks today, Si? lol 

I should have checked with you a month ago; some really cute ideas. I was thinking of using place cards but putting witchy names on them or using holders for the food names. I bought a dozen foam witch hats from Oriental Trading:







They come with chenille stems but I thought I could do something else with them instead, maybe something with ribbon.














here's another idea







and some vintage placecards - http://www.theholidaybarn.com/halloween-placecards.aspx


----------



## printersdevil

badgirl, I call mine Be WITCHY. (Wonderful Intelligent Talented Charming Helpful You)


----------



## Tannasgach

Welcome Back PD!


----------



## Tannasgach

I think I'm going to be dressing up as a 'glamour witch' this year. Didn't really want to but it kind of worked out that way. Months ago I found a floor length black skirt with a chiffon overlay that I thought would be perfect for a witch costume. Problem is, I can't find a top. I've been looking for one that either laces up in the front or has bell sleeves. Today I bought a purple blouse that goes with the skirt but doesn't look very witchy. It's gathered in the middle and makes my bust look 
_'vavavavroom'_, hence glamour witch. So I bought some green glitter hair spray (yes, I know, glitter! - don't hate me cuz I'm beautiful! ), green nail polish/eyeshadow and purple/silver false eyelashes. I know I have a purple witch hat I could use and my hair is only shoulder length but I can tease and spray it out big time. (I remember how from the 80's) Still have to look for more silver jewelry.

What else can I do to make the outfit look witchy? Does anyone have any tips for using false eyelashes? I've never used them before. I guess glam witch isn't too bad for a tea party. Plus, I have the pampered witch gift bags and the witch's beauty bath. Me thinks I have a theme. And besides, who else but a glamour witch would have a green carnival glass punch bowl?


----------



## printersdevil

Tannasgach, I toyed with using Putting on the Witch theme for my Be WITCHY party this year. I will probably use it next year. I am using Life's a Witch this year. I actually am still in a quandry over my costume. I bought a long formal that is silver glittery looking material with a long jacket rimmed in "diamonds" which is why I wanted to do the Putting on the Witch (Ritz) take off. But my daughter convinced me to go with Life's a Witch cause it seems to fit this year!!! I may move toward a tea party next year for that theme.

I have a long black satiny full skirt that I bought last year and a very dressy halter that could be used, but it is too glamorish too. I am still looking for a blouse, too. I will start worrying in a week if I haven't found something.


----------



## printersdevil

I need to go back through and read again for ideas for costume competitions. What do you all use?


----------



## Tannasgach

awww, I like the 'Putting on the Witch' theme and your dress sounds perfect for it. I hope you have better luck finding a top then I did and I looked everywhere - from thrift shops to department stores. I only paid $3 for the shirt I found, at a thrift store, but I'll have it dry cleaned. 

I also picked up a pair of shoes there. (_ewwww_......I know, used shoes _*shudder*_ bring out the Lysol.) But they were exactly what I was looking for and I do not want to pay full price for a pair of shoes I'll only wear once. They're black sling backs with pointy, elongated toes. Maybe I could find some silver _*ugh*_ glitter spiders to hot glue on the tops. I did find a brand new pair of purple flip flops with rhinestones to change into if my feet start to hurt.


----------



## Tannasgach

printersdevil said:


> I need to go back through and read again for ideas for costume competitions. What do you all use?


Since I'm going to be a 'glam witch' I decided to go with beauty sashes for the costume prizes. I got the idea from another witch party thread. I went to Michael's (I did a lot of shopping yesterday lol) and bought a large roll of light green satin ribbon, $5 with a 50% off coupon, and purple glitter glue to write "Most Original Witch 2011" and "Most Classic Witch 2011" on each sash. I'm only making 2 sashes because I'm still planning on only 10 guests. Then I found these loooong stem purple roses with black leaves and just a hint of silver glitter ($1) to give each winner.

I have to watch my money now since I'm not working plus everyone will get a 'pampered witch bag' to take home. For the _Catchphrase_ prizes I found lime green/orange ****** cups (foam can holders) at Michael's, 3/$1. Us Floridians like our ****** cups!  I'll glue a Halloween ribbon with a bow around the top. Dollar Tree had foam Halloween shapes in a bag that the winners can use to customize each cup. I have black net circles already so I may use them to wrap up some candy corn and place inside. It's a team game so I'll make up six prizes. Not my first choice but for under a buck each it was the best I could do.


----------



## peeweepinson

Tanna my local Dollar Tree has "Eat Drink and be Scary" ****** cups. 3 for $1 is certainly cheaper though.


----------



## Tannasgach

Oooh I'll get them for me.


----------



## MissMandy

You ladies must take pix of yourselves in these wonderful costumes


----------



## Tannasgach

I am sooo happy - I finally finalized the menu for the tea party. _*happy dance* _Instead of labeling everything individually, I'm going to make up menu cards. I found green glass frog picture/_menu_ holders at Pier 1. Which didn't cost me a cent because I had a $20 reward certificate;  I bought four of them for each category. 
Here's the little guy:









WITCHES TEA PARTY MENU

Witches Hat Cheese Spread w/ assorted crackers http://www.hungryhalloween.com/2010/09/halloween-recipe-cappello-di-strega.html

(menu cards)
*SandWitches:* cut into cookie cutter shapes
Turkey of Terror ..................roasted turkey sliders w/ lettuce leaf and cranberry mayo 
Sinful Shrimp Salad...................on pumpernickel cut into cauldron shape
Horrid Ham & Mangled Chutney......................ham salad w/ mango chutney cut into witch broom shape
Spookcumber & Screamcheese............................cut into witch hat/shoe shapes
View attachment 87045

_
*Cauldron Cups:*_
Mold & Mildew...............................spinach & artichoke dip baked in phylo cups
Egg Sacs.................................mini asparagus quiche
Toil & Trouble..........................apricot & pepper jack tartlets http://www.pillsbury.com/recipes/li...r-tarts/a8ca06a7-8396-4910-a3be-107a653869ab/

*Rotten Sweets:*
Kitty Litter Spice Cake
Chocolate Cherry Mice
Witch’s Fingers
Pumpkin Sludge (fudge)
Fermented Fruit with Key Slime Dip (green fruit tray - honeydew, grapes, kiwi, apples, pears)

*Magic Potions:*
Witches Brew.....................champagne punch w/ lime sherbert
Caramel Apple Shooters
Wicked Water
Ghastly Green Tea (iced)
Sordid Sodas
Pumpkin Spice Lattes

Do you get the tea party feel with a witchy vibe that I've been trying to achieve? Any suggestions, especially on the names, is welcome.


----------



## Tannasgach

oh somebody shoot me!! I printed out my menu and showed it to my chef/husband and he pointed out that I have a lot of bread.  All the sandwitches have bread _and_ all the cauldron cups. He suggested I put the spin/art dip in mushroom caps. Which frees up the phylo cups.... sooo...maybe I could make these http://www.athensfoods.com/recipes/recipeconsumer.aspx?recipe_id=94 instead of the pumpkin fudge, which I'm not too sure I could pull off anyway. Advice? And what should I call them?


----------



## MissMandy

Putrid pumpkin tarts?


----------



## BR1MSTON3

I apologize if it is in here elsewhere, but I saw these at Jo-Ann's yesterday and thought of this post immediately. These are Martha Stewart Party bags, but my wife said she made them along time ago for kids school and they are super easy. You can see from construction photo it looks fairly simple to create on your own.


----------



## Tannasgach

^Thanks BR1M.  I've seen them before but didn't realize how easy they were to make.


----------



## Tannasgach

MissMandy said:


> Putrid pumpkin tarts?


Ooh, how about 'putrid pumpkin puffs'?


----------



## MissMandy

Tannasgach said:


> Ooh, how about 'putrid pumpkin puffs'?


Yes! That sounds much better!


----------



## printersdevil

Weird, I couldn't see the pics earlier, but now can.

Check out this link from the craft section. I wish I had time---would make them for party favors for my Be WITCHY party.


http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-crafts/108599-kitchen-witch.html


----------



## Tannasgach

dunno  I can see them on my screen but the forum is running really slow tonite. I'm having a hard time connecting to threads.


----------



## badgirl

One of my students just gifted me with a big plastic warty toad for my party.  I love him and he is perfect, but I was kind of disturbed when he told me that he thought of me when he saw it!


----------



## Tannasgach

lol Little boys think all warty toads, slimy lizards and slithering snakes are special and wonderful. He's ranking you right up there with a few of his favorite things badgirl. 

Actually reading your post made me tear up. After 11 years of running a Family Child Care business, I closed my daycare last month. Wahhhh....I miss my kids._*sniff sniff* _ Although, I did have a little boy fire me once. He looked right at me and gave a big hiss/growl and told me, "You're Fired!" When I asked him why I was fired, he told me, "cuz I'm a dragon and I just fired you".


----------



## printersdevil

badgirl, tanna is right, you must be pretty special to him.

Awwww tanna, what a great story!


----------



## IshWitch

Tannasgach said:


> I also figured out the party favors. Playing off the witch bath theme, I'm giving out _Pampered Witch_ gift bags. I found orange and lime green pedicure kits at good 'ol Dollar Tree, and purple/green facial scrubs. I also found purple emery boards with green poka dots. Add a pumpkin spice tea bag (I have to get tea somewhere in this party), an autumn votive candle, some chocolate, a big hairy spider or a slimy green frog and maybe some Halloween lotion or lip gloss. Not sure what else.


Was reading back through this thread at all the great ideas! Definitely want to make a witch bathroom next year! 
(this year will be pirate stuff in the bathroom)

Anyhoo...just a tip on your gift bag, if you add a candle don't make it a scented one, it will "flavor" the chocolate and tea!
Bless her heart, but one year when our kids were little, my mom sent down some fudge at Easter time for them, she included some pretty bunny soaps from Avon and knowing I love candles, some scented ones for me. By the time that box got from MI to FL we had soap and candle flavored fudge!

Just happened to catch that and wanted to give you the heads up! 
 Sounds like so much fun!


----------



## Tannasgach

oooooh, thanks for the info Ishwitch!  I didn't think of that. I already bought some Yankee Candle votives (on sale) and boy are they strong. My whole closet smells like cinnamon. Maybe I could add the teabag with the invitations? I've been looking for something to add with them; last year I had snakes and moss so I can't use that idea again. Doesn't Bigelow or Celestial Seasonings have autumn tea bags? I haven't found any yet this year. And I can't find any Pumpkin coffee either!  Oh and for the record, Starbucks will not sell the pumpkin syrup. I've called _and_ asked at the store. lol


----------



## badgirl

printersdevil said:


> badgirl, tanna is right, you must be pretty special to him.
> 
> Awwww tanna, what a great story!


Thanks girls. The kids crack me up....my husband always says there is a story to tell at the end of my work day! 
The toad is pretty cool if I do say so myself. And I always accept gifts from handsome admirers, even tiny ones.


----------



## GiggleFairy

Okay, so now I'm bummed. Seems like ALL of my plans for my Witch's Tea and other Halloween parties may not pan out. I'm crabby. I'm cranky. I want to yell and scream and stomp around like a two-year-old having a temper tantrum! This is SO not fair! I'm going to have to live vicariously through someone else's party I believe. Be sure and post pics you wenches! OOPS! I mean witches!


----------



## MissMandy

GiggleFairy said:


> Okay, so now I'm bummed. Seems like ALL of my plans for my Witch's Tea and other Halloween parties may not pan out. I'm crabby. I'm cranky. I want to yell and scream and stomp around like a two-year-old having a temper tantrum! This is SO not fair! I'm going to have to live vicariously through someone else's party I believe. Be sure and post pics you wenches! OOPS! I mean witches!



Aww  What happened, Giggle?


----------



## GiggleFairy

MissMandy said:


> Aww  What happened, Giggle?


Had to spend two grand on these stupid MRI/MRA tests and neuro exam this month and it appears I'll be jumping through more hoops in the near future that'll drain just about every other bit of my nest egg. October is my month. The month for all of my fun. I'm still trying to get my house clean since I was in that damn wheelchair for 5 months. I had cobwebs in cabinets, lol. I can't even get over one hurdle before the next on is knocking me down. Right now I'm feeling overwhelmed and very stressed. I'm wondering if for my own sanity I should go ahead and nix everything now. Heck, I realized a few days ago that I won't even be able to take my little one ToT'ing this year because I can't walk but a few steps at a time. I'm having a WTF moment.  I'm envious (not in a bad way  ) of you boils and ghouls who have families to help. I'm a single mom and this offspring of mine is a pain in my butt! She's JUST LIKE ME so she keeps me on my toes. Uh, yeah, payback . . . just like my mother said . . . Right now just getting back to "normal life" is a challenge, must less decorating, planning, partying, etc. *sigh* I could honestly sit here and cry right now thinking about it.


----------



## MissMandy

GiggleFairy said:


> Had to spend two grand on these stupid MRI/MRA tests and neuro exam this month and it appears I'll be jumping through more hoops in the near future that'll drain just about every other bit of my nest egg. October is my month. The month for all of my fun. I'm still trying to get my house clean since I was in that damn wheelchair for 5 months. I had cobwebs in cabinets, lol. I can't even get over one hurdle before the next on is knocking me down. Right now I'm feeling overwhelmed and very stressed. I'm wondering if for my own sanity I should go ahead and nix everything now. Heck, I realized a few days ago that I won't even be able to take my little one ToT'ing this year because I can't walk but a few steps at a time. I'm having a WTF moment.  I'm envious (not in a bad way  ) of you boils and ghouls who have families to help. I'm a single mom and this offspring of mine is a pain in my butt! She's JUST LIKE ME so she keeps me on my toes. Uh, yeah, payback . . . just like my mother said . . . Right now just getting back to "normal life" is a challenge, must less decorating, planning, partying, etc. *sigh* I could honestly sit here and cry right now thinking about it.


Ugh, what a disappointment  Healthcare really should be free! I'm so sorry for all you've had to go through and continue to go through. As much as it sucks, I always try to see the silver lining. Although you have to give up this year's parties, next year is gonna be SUPER! And this year doesn't have to be a total wash. Plan something very small. Have a couple of your closest friends/family come over on Halloween night for some snacks and movies. Or maybe plan a little haunted sleep over with a couple of friends and their kids.


----------



## Tannasgach

^No Giggle, no, no, no! You have had too hard of a year to give up your Halloween fun too.  The medical bills can wait; they won't charge you interest and as long as you make schedule payments, they cannot do a thing to you. If you can't have a Halloween party, at least have a small witches party. Use the decorations you already have, pull an outfit out from your wardrobe, buy a witch hat at the dollar store, and have a contest where everyone brings an appetizer or dessert. You can call it _"Cauldron Creations Contest". _Give some inexpensive Halloween pot holders as a prize for the winner. I'm sure your friends all know your situation and will be more than willing to help out. 

Planning for a small party is exactly what you need right now. Consider it 'mental medicine'. You must have a Halloween party for a healthy state of mind and overall well being. Keep it small, inexpensive, and by all means accept all the help that is offered you. Witching you the best.


----------



## talkingcatblues

Whuff - sorry to hear all that, GF. I wish we lived near you guys & could come help out. I hope you'll still be able to get some fun out of it. Tanna and Miss M are right - you could still try to do something on the cheap. If you can't go out TOTing, make them come to you (they do that this day, you know!) Or maybe have a small get-together but have it be a potluck so your friends pitch in. You don't have to fix up everything totally elaborately just to have some friends over and have some fun (or at least I sure better hope that's true!!)  

Or if you can't do something now, think of it as being waaaay ahead in your planning for next year - then that's when you'll really kick Halloween butt!


----------



## printersdevil

You need to have your witch's party! Go easy, go light, go cheap, but you MUST have it. Invite your friends over to watch something like Practical Magic or Hocus Pocus or The Witches or The Witches of Eastwick. Tell them that you can't manage a full all out party due to what you are going through, but that YOU ABSOLUTELY HAVE TO HAVE THIS EVENT.

Have them come in costume and maybe bring a food item with the contest suggested with a prize for the best presentation. A couple of prizes for costumes. If necessary write some cute spells and print them off on parchment paper, roll them up and put them in cauldrons for prize. This is about the fun!

You could even turn it into a Witchy Slumber Party and do movies all night. Maybe have everyone dress in witch PJs. That could be fun. Decorate your bathroom for a witch bath or spa. Or maybe a witchy spa night where you all do pedis or manis on each other---while decked out in witchy finery or sleepwear.

The possibilities are endless. What do you need from us to help? Prizes, some witchy decor? Let us know and we will send the flying monkeys to help out. You NEED AND DESERVE THIS!!!!

Witchy women unite!


----------



## printersdevil

Gothriken and tanna, I am rereading this thread today for some more ideas. I must have missed the grape kabobs! I love it. frozen grapes are great. The high school athletes used to come to second period eating these every morning. They had athletics first hour and couldn't eat much before work outs. So, the grapes were an easy an nutritious way to get going. I have never actually froze them myself. Do you just quick freeze thm on a cookie sheet? Can they be done the day before?


----------



## GiggleFairy

Thanks so much for the support you guys. I'm just beside myself right now. My brain is so wrapped around all the "mess" I'm dealing with right now that I can't even think straight. Thank you all for the suggestions. I got a phone call from the hospital today saying they want me in ASAP to do a lumbar puncture to drain some cerebrospinal fluid and lessen the pressure in my brain. Now mind you, his whole "brain" ordeal just blindsided me. I've been treated for juvenile glaucoma for the past three years and they've now come back and said it can't be glaucoma, but suspect brain tumor due to the type of vision loss I'm having. Well, after the MRI/MRA a couple weeks ago it seems that is most likely the case. The neurologist I saw (and really didn't care for) is referring me to a Neuro Opthalmologist as well. My insurance kicks in this December - so close, yet so far away. If I can have the test done, I have to go to the hospital Monday for pre-op work. Tuesday would be the procedure. If I have to pay for the procedure upfront (like what I had to do with the second surgery on my leg since THEY set it wrong - yeah, don't get me started!) then I'll have to wait until after my insurance kicks in. It's all up in the air right now. Witch Hazel will also be flying in Tuesday since I have to be "escorted". I had to throw her out of my house last time she showed up due to her spewing negativity. She wasn't even here 5 minutes. SERIOUSLY! I make no bones about wanting my serenity and when she upsets my peace of mind OUT THE DOOR she goes!

I so wish I had more of you ladies close by! I could use a wingding, a spell, a whatever to forget about reality for a bit. Of course, a good 'ole flick of the wand and a clean house would be great, too.  Maybe some sexy, handy men that are good at prop building . . . *sigh* Now THAT'S the life!


----------



## Tannasgach

Holey ****e (((((Gigglefairy)))))!! Oh Mama, I can't even begin to imagine what you must be going through. Sending prayers, hugs, and best witches your way. Try to take it easy and relax (I know, easier said than done). Keep us informed, we care.


----------



## MissMandy

Good grief, Giggle. You are going through so much crapola  We're all here for support! Stay possitive chickaboo.


----------



## SPOOK-ELLA

Gigglefairy, I send my prays and thoughts to you. I am sorry to hear you are having so many health problems. But I second what everyone else is saying. Do have yourself a party, even if its small. Totally go the potluck route and have everyone bring something. Its all about the friends and family spending fun times together. I'm with Printersdevil, if you need something small like little gifts or what not, don't hesitate to pm and let us know. I don't have much but I will help where I can. Sending you blessings in your time of need.


----------



## badgirl

Yes, Gigglefairy lots of prayers are being sent out on your behalf today. We all hope and pray that it is nothing serious and that you will be back kickin' up your heels very soon. In the meantime, I would invite a couple of close friends and family over for a "Life's a Witch" party and let them do most of the work for you. They will understand that you can't do it all! Celebrate and take time to relax with those you are closest to....that's what they are there for after all. <3


----------



## GiggleFairy

OMG you ghouls have brought tears to my eyes! I am so touched by your caring. I'm usually so great at planning and organizing functions, but right now I feel brain dead. It's like I don't even know where to start. I think I'll print a party planner and go through that step by step to see if I can manage to pull it off. There were so many things I wanted to do that are just impossible now. I love the "Life's a Witch" theme. More fitting with all I've gone through as of late, lol. 

I also think if my house was in order I wouldn't be so stressed. Before I shattered my leg I was re-organizing my garage and had pulled LOTS of boxes into my dining area. Needless to say they're still there. BUT, on a good note they are Halloween items. What's the purpose of putting them UP now when they need to be put OUT? 

I wanted to get some of those little goodies from Bath & Body works for gift bags, but I'm not yet able to walk long distances and the mall is OUT for me. Pixie Frog has a friend spending the weekend with us so I may get them to help pick up some and drag one of my big boxes of goodies in the living room so I can dig around in it and see what I might have on hand already. I'm one of those compulsive buyers so there's no telling what I'd picked up on a whim last year that I've forgotten about.

Let me ask your opinion on this - what would you think of reserving an area at a restaurant? I thought of requesting everyone come in witch attire and meet at a restaurant for dinner/drinks and visiting. Maybe that would be easier than worrying about getting my house in order and decorated with everything else on my plate. I know it wouldn't be as "personal" as having a get together at my own home, but it might be more feasible. Then I would just have to concentrate on goodie bags.


----------



## badgirl

Let me ask your opinion on this - what would you think of reserving an area at a restaurant? I thought of requesting everyone come in witch attire and meet at a restaurant for dinner/drinks and visiting. Maybe that would be easier than worrying about getting my house in order and decorated with everything else on my plate. I know it wouldn't be as "personal" as having a get together at my own home, but it might be more feasible. Then I would just have to concentrate on goodie bags.[/QUOTE]

That sounds like a great idea! I know some towns have "Tea Rooms" and that might be a great place for a bunch of gals to meet. It could be as simple as meeting somewhere for coffee and dessert. As long as your friends are there you will have a great time....and you won't have to worry about your home!


----------



## SPOOK-ELLA

I think the idea sounds great!!! And if you cant do that maybe even one of your friends houses. Its all about being together and having a good time. Laughing and relaxing are essential in your health. And little gifts from bath and body sound great. Just love all there little hand sanitizers.  And just know, you have a little witch posse to call on if you need us....


----------



## Tannasgach

badgirl said:


> That sounds like a great idea! I know some towns have "Tea Rooms" and that might be a great place for a bunch of gals to meet. It could be as simple as meeting somewhere for coffee and dessert. As long as your friends are there you will have a great time....and you won't have to worry about your home!


A 'Tea Room' sounds like a awesome idea! Giggle, you could have a _Witches Tea Party_!!  Tea Rooms specialize in catering to a bunch of women and it would be an unforgettable day for your friends. 

or maybe you could meet for brunch.......


----------



## printersdevil

I love the going out idea. I wanted to have a group of my friends do this because then you really get to strut around in witchery finery!!!! Year before last I had decided to go this route instead of a second party. I really wish I would have. Sounds great to me.


----------



## GiggleFairy

I started working on my invite tonight. I tried all day to get online, but my broadband card is on the fritz. Of course customer service isn't available on Sunday and no stores are open ... Oh well! It forced me to stay off of the online games and do some work.  For the first time ever, I'm doing a video invite. I'm having a great deal of fun playing around with movie maker. I've decided to have the get together at a Mexican restaurant here in town. I sent a text to a few friends and asked them what their favorite Mexican place is and ironically NONE of them mentioned the place I was considering, but a place I rarely go to. And some of these women don't know each other at all. Needless to say, the majority ruled. My mouth is watering thinking of the food. When I get my invite tweaked I'll post it for critique.

Thanks again for all of the support and encouragement. I'm still stressed beyond belief, but that level has decreased a bit. 


P.S. I'm loving the thought of strutting around in my attire as well! I have no shame in my game.


----------



## Tannasgach

You go girl!


----------



## MissMandy

Good for you, Giggle! I'm so happy that you've decided to go through with a celebration


----------



## talkingcatblues

GiggleFairy said:


> I've decided to have the get together at a Mexican restaurant here in town. I sent a text to a few friends and asked them what their favorite Mexican place is and ironically NONE of them mentioned the place I was considering, but a place I rarely go to. And some of these women don't know each other at all. Needless to say, the majority ruled. My mouth is watering thinking of the food.


Sounds like a fun time to me!



GiggleFairy said:


> Thanks again for all of the support and encouragement. I'm still stressed beyond belief, but that level has decreased a bit.
> 
> P.S. I'm loving the thought of strutting around in my attire as well! I have no shame in my game.


Good for you and well you shouldn't. If I were the restaurant owner, I would want a picture of all of you to hang up on the wall and show off some of my more interesting clientele.


----------



## GiggleFairy

Okay, for some reason, the invite doesn't look very good at all on Youtube. The quality and sound are much better sent directly, but nonetheless, here is what I threw together last night. It's not exactly as I'd like, but I'm okay with it overall. (It's the first time I've worked with any of the movie making software.) I want to get this sent out today if possible. I know the longer I look at it, the more tweaking I'm going to want to do and I'll end up stressing myself out.



http://youtu.be/pYDcPH64I1s


OH! By the way, I showed up at the hospital this morning to do my pre-op and glandular hormone level blood work. According their records, my procedure isn't until October 4th. Whatever! So I took my blood, urine, hormones and cardiac rhythms and came home.


----------



## MissMandy

I think it looks great, Giggle! You're more brave than I am at attempting a video lol. P.S. ....your phone# is on that video


----------



## GiggleFairy

Yeah I know. Too much trouble to black it out. Besides, the person who had this phone before me STILL hasn't changed her number so I get all kinds of phone calls. Her name is TASTY MILLER. Can we say STRIPPER?????

Now that I think about it, if some stranger RSVP's for the witch's party, I hope they're not expecting us to get naked!


----------



## printersdevil

I love it and am so happy that you are going forward with this. I have thought for a long time that a group dressed as witches going out to eat would be so much fun. I just may have to do that next year. We have a Bed and Breakfast here that is called the Inn of Many Faces and supposedly is haunted. That would be a great place to go, but not a lot of outside exposure, plus it is a little pricey. But, now that I think about it, it might be a special place to take dear daughter's best friend. She is pregnant for the first time and we are having a baby shower in November. She has a step-daughter who is very close to her. Hmmm.... we might just have to do a small witchy tea for Tiff.


----------



## GiggleFairy

That sounds like fin printersdevil. Where is the B&B? Wonder if it's too far for me to take a trip to one weekend. 

I called the restaurant to see if I'd need to make reservations and they said technically they don't take reservations for a Saturday, but she penciled me in anyway.  She also said they DO offer "call ahead" seating on the weekends and told me to do that as well. I'm actually getting a bit excited for the first time. Now I just need to work on goodie bags.


----------



## MissMandy

GiggleFairy said:


> Yeah I know. Too much trouble to black it out. Besides, the person who had this phone before me STILL hasn't changed her number so I get all kinds of phone calls. Her name is TASTY MILLER. Can we say STRIPPER?????
> 
> Now that I think about it, if some stranger RSVP's for the witch's party, I hope they're not expecting us to get naked!



LOL can you imagine? That's too funny!

Maybe the restaurant will let you drop off the goodie bags and any table decor you have the day before. They may be nice enough and have the table all set up and lookin purdy for you and your guests


----------



## printersdevil

GiggleFairy, we are about an hour north of Dallas, right on the Oklahoma border so it is quite a trek from Southeast Texas. But, oh wouldn't it be fabulous for a bunch of us to meet somewhere for a Witchy Tea??? Even if it was next year?????


----------



## Tannasgach

printersdevil said:


> GiggleFairy, we are about an hour north of Dallas, right on the Oklahoma border so it is quite a trek from Southeast Texas. But, oh wouldn't it be fabulous for a bunch of us to meet somewhere for a Witchy Tea??? Even if it was next year?????


Well, y'all can meet in Florida. LOL  
Giggle, you invitation came out great, especially for a first try. And quick, too! Damn, you can put together a video invite in one night and I'm still trying to hook up the USB cable for the new camera.


----------



## Primrose

SO CUTE! I think that you've come up with a fabulous idea- everyone will have fun being dressed up at the restaurant. I like the video invitation- I've never done one of those before, and I think it worked out pretty well!


----------



## badgirl

Tannasgach said:


> Well, y'all can meet in Florida. LOL
> Giggle, you invitation can out great, especially for a first try. And quick, too! Damn, you can put together a video invite in one night and I'm still trying to hook up the USB cable for the new camera.


Yes, witches on vacation at the beach! I'm up for it....especially with how many forum members I have seen from Florida lately!


----------



## printersdevil

Oooooo, that would be fun. I think we should all meet at some wondefully haunted place some year for a meet and greet. Like the Menger Hotel in San Antonio!!!!!!!

Or even plan a nationwide Witchy Ghouls night out next year where we gather our witchy friends and go out to a restaurant all on the same night. We could upload photos and it would go viral! Just think about it, ghouls.


----------



## MissMandy

Ghouls, ghouls, ghouls.......there's no other haunted place than Massachusetts! If us witches are gonna get together, it should most definately be in Salem!


----------



## GiggleFairy

Today on my agenda is to rummage around my Halloween boxes and see what goodies I've picked up since last year. I've already started getting RSVP's, so I guess I need to get working and see what I can pull out of my witch's hat.

These are some thoughts that kept me awake last night. Feedback welcome and encouraged:

I thought about doing something like a "White Elephant" gift exchange, with guests having the option to participate. (With or without the stealing??? Must admit, that's always fun to watch.) But what Halloween name could I use? So many have rolled through my head . . . If all else fails I'll throw them in the hat and pick one randomly. 

I'd love to give out awards for costumes. Two points to ponder - suggestions???

1. All are witches. What category? Things I've thought about: Sexiest Witch, Most Awesome Witch Hat, Hooker Witch (yes I have a few friends who will vie for this position with their attire!), Classiest Witch, Most Classic Witch (for the ugly one wh you just don't want to tell that she's ugly!), etc. What pops in your mind?

2. What can I do for awards on a basically ZERO budget? I've really got to be stingy this year and I hate that! I have no padding in my budget this month. Hell who am I kidding! I'm already overextended as is to be honest. If all else fails, I thought about making certificates online if I can find a good program. Depleting my ink mid-stream would be the only issue I foresee there.


I really want to give them all a little something for coming, but I am at a blank on how to pull it off due to my current financial situation. I know I have some heavy-plastic frosted zebra striped bags with handles. When I got them I had my witch's tea in mind. I figured I'd line them with purple/orange/yellow tissue paper. They have a "classy" look to them. I wanted to add a cool tag, but again, my ink may be an issue. OH! But I do know somewhere in my junk closet I've got a ton of spider rings (orange, purple, black) that I could glitter and tie to the handle. I figured I could add some Candy Corn Bark or Candy Corn Fudge, haven't decided which yet. That stuff is so festive! Plus it tastes good.  

C'mon! Rack your brains with me. Lose some sleep!


----------



## GiggleFairy

MissMandy said:


> Ghouls, ghouls, ghouls.......there's no other haunted place than Massachusetts! If us witches are gonna get together, it should most definately be in Salem!



OMG MissMandy! I had planned this year to stay a week in Massachusetts and surrounding areas. I'd been looking forward to that for sooo long. Once I shattered my leg, that went down the toilet. It's a shame this all couldn't have come about in 2012 - I'd have insurance then. Now my nest egg is depleted. Boo! Alas, no one knows what tomorrow brings. My Gomez may show up and sweep me off of my feet. Him and all of his doubloons.


----------



## Primrose

One year when cash was low, I made some caramel popcorn, mixed it with raisins and peanuts, put it in cellophane gift bags and tied it with some Halloween ribbon. I called it something appropriately spooky that I can't remember now...either way, it was a really fun thing to give out, and it didn't really cost me anything more than what was already in my pantry. You could also make cookies- a GREAT simple one is to layer 1 sleeve of graham crackers on a cookie sheet, then mix together 1 cup butter and 1 cup brown sugar- microwave for 3 1/2-4 min, stirring once in the middle. Stir until smooth. Spread over the graham crackers. Bake at 350 for 6-8 min. Sprinkle with a few handfuls of cool toppings and cook 2 more minutes. Cool completely, then break into pieces and put in bags. Cool toppings can include any nuts, dried fruits, any flavor of baking chips, toffee bits, whatever seems to be cool, or whatever you have in your pantry. Have fun with it!


----------



## MissMandy

GiggleFairy said:


> OMG MissMandy! I had planned this year to stay a week in Massachusetts and surrounding areas. I'd been looking forward to that for sooo long. Once I shattered my leg, that went down the toilet. It's a shame this all couldn't have come about in 2012 - I'd have insurance then. Now my nest egg is depleted. Boo! Alas, no one knows what tomorrow brings. My Gomez may show up and sweep me off of my feet. Him and all of his doubloons.


We should all totally plan a witchy get together in Salem! Maybe in a couple of years that way it gives everyone a good amount of time to plan and catch up  

Those bags, Giggle....how big are they? 
I think all of your costume catergories are perfect. My only suggestion with that is don't have too many. How many ladies do you expect to come? Because if you have like say 6 guests and then 4 prizes, the other 2 poor witches will feel so left out lol.


----------



## printersdevil

How many are you expecting gigglefairy? I like the certificate idea. Last year decided on categories after everyone got here because I had two that were different---sort of sexy and glamourous, but there was a difference. So we used both.Ihad a best hat contest, and I don't remeber the others. Send me your address and I will send you some cute name tags that we made last year. You can just fill in a Witchy name since you will be out public or use your first names only. They are cute with a witch graphic. I think I have some other things, too. So,PM me your addy and I will drop them in the mail for the party. Let me know how many you invited.


----------



## GiggleFairy

I love the name tag idea printersdevil. I went to a bachelorette party one year and we had to come up with a "stripper" name. Turned out to be quite fun! I like witchy names for this occasion. And that would be a great thing since some of these women don't know each other as I picked them up along various paths of my life; work, belly dancing, neighbors, school, etc.

I've sent 30 invites (some are to "be nice"), but only made a reservation for 15 max. I've already gotten 5 confirmations and they are from witches I know will "bring it". (And yes, one of them is the hooker witch - I just know it!) Two of the ladies may bring a guest - their Halloween-obsessed mothers, but I left that choice up to the people I sent the real invite to. Sometimes it's funner without "mom" around. One of my guests has a GREAT mom that I adore, but she wants to come alone. Oh well! I can understand. I didn't even invite my own mother, Witch Hazel. I'm definitely not opposed to a smaller group of women, but I wouldn't care if we had a football team either.

MissMandy, the bags I have aren't too terribly big if memory serves me correctly. (And we all know that's questionable right now! *snort*) Bigger in size than a wine bag (not height wise), but smaller than your small/average party bag with the handle. They ARE NOT cellophane, but a thicker plastic. Does that make any sense? I didn't find them today, but when I do I'll check the measurements. I need to ask Pixie Frog where they may be as she's been Maid Marion since my injury - at my beckoned call. (Found this photo online - the smallest bag is the one I have. Measurements said 5x3x7. I'd only intended on putting a few small items in them - soap from Bath & Body works, Halloween nail file, lip gloss, votive candle, etc., so no need for a huge bag.)










Primrose, I owned/operated a confectioners business in Houston. If it's sweet, I can make it. If it can be formed from chocolate, I can do that, too. Cooking is a natural God-given gift for me. You're speaking my language when you talk food. That's why I thought about the Candy Corn Bark, Pumpkin Walnut Fudge, etc. Quick, easy, tasty, and well within my abilities. Not what I originally wanted to go with, but it'll do in a pinch.

Thank you all for all of your help and encouragement! I really appreciate everybody's input. Talking about this and putting it into action has really been a spirit lifter for me the last couple of days.


----------



## Tannasgach

Giggle, I think the homemade chocolate/confections would be great for a party favor. Who doesn't like homemade chocolate?!


----------



## Primrose

WOOHOO! I'll leave it to you, the professional, then! I just thought of another idea, if you want to go with the spa-type gifts....do you know any Avon, Mary Kaye, etc representatives? They may have samples they'd be willing to donate.


----------



## Ghouliet

Texas is not that far away from me, I could drive there.


----------



## printersdevil

I looked at the website for the Inn and they don't mention the ghosts. But, when they first opened I had some students do a story on the place and they gave an interview where they talked about the spirits and people seeing them. I guess they decided that that is not the image they wanted. They talk on the web about all the faces in pictures and carvings. I need to go and visit and see what they are saying in person these days. I went to a wedding there that was outside on the grounds and the beautiful surrounding a few years ago and a former student had a tea there for one of her classmates 40th birthday.


----------



## printersdevil

Giggle, I love the candy ideas. I would love to receive something like that!


----------



## Tannasgach

printersdevil said:


> I looked at the website for the Inn and they don't mention the ghosts. But, when they first opened I had some students do a story on the place and they gave an interview where they talked about the spirits and people seeing them. I guess they decided that that is not the image they wanted. They talk on the web about all the faces in pictures and carvings. I need to go and visit and see what they are saying in person these days. I went to a wedding there that was outside on the grounds and the beautiful surrounding a few years ago and a former student had a tea there for one of her classmates 40th birthday.


okay I'm lost,  what Inn?


----------



## printersdevil

Tanna, I posted this earlier on this thread:

We have a Bed and Breakfast here that is called the Inn of Many Faces and supposedly is haunted. That would be a great place to go, but not a lot of outside exposure, plus it is a little pricey. But, now that I think about it, it might be a special place to take dear daughter's best friend. She is pregnant for the first time and we are having a baby shower in November. She has a step-daughter who is very close to her. Hmmm.... we might just have to do a small witchy tea for Tiff.


Ghouliette, I will be coming to Scottsdale, AZ in Sept. next year for a conference. And it is over 1,000 miles from me!


----------



## Ghouliet

What do you think? Would you be happy to get a set of four placemats as a contest prize?


----------



## Ghouliet

Here is the BOO one.


----------



## GiggleFairy

Primrose, never thought of that idea. Unfortunately, I don't have the luxury of knowing anyone who deals in these products. 

You know, when I was a chairperson for my daughter's PTA, I could think of things left and right and was a Queen Bee at getting organizations involved with the kiddos. So why am I having such trouble with my personal party? I really hate asking for help, and in turn, I really don't know how to express how truly greatful I am when people do things out of the kindness of their hearts for me. It's like "thank you" is just not enough and that in itself makes me feel bad. 

Here lately a friend of mine asked me to take a step back and think of myself in 3rd person. 

How would I react to someone who had a need or required something I could do with both hands tied behind my back, yet would be a burden to them? (Well, I've donated my time and talents to things many, many times and got such joy out of doing so that was a reward in itself. I don't boast and brag about my abilities, but I have in the past made them known in order to say, make birthday cakes for kiddos whose parent(s) were in a financial bind. As a single mother, I know how bad that must hurt to not be able to do things for your kiddos. As a baker, I feel at home in my kitchen and love being creative. It's almost therapeutic to me.)

Would I help a friend or neighbor who was physically dealing with the handicaps I am? (Of course I would! And I wouldn't think bad of them for having a house whose floor needed to be vacuumed or mopped. And heaven forbid they were sitting there hungry! I find it easier to do housework for someone else than my own self.)

Would I take the neighbor's kids to school if he or she were recovering from an injury and couldn't drive? Would I mind their children ToT'ing with me if they couldn't walk? (Heck, I [used to] take neighbor's kids all over the place anyway!)

So that being said, why do I have such a hard time with generosity when it comes my way? Is it a "pride" thing???


----------



## GiggleFairy

Ghouliet said:


> What do you think? Would you be happy to get a set of four placemats as a contest prize?
> View attachment 89753





Ghouliet said:


> Here is the BOO one.
> View attachment 89754



THOSE ARE FABULOUS GHOULIET!

Gosh I wish I would have learned to sew. If I would have only known then what I know now, I never would have balked at learning to do so.

I love decorating my table for Halloween. It's a must! So I'd have to say the placemats are a big win!


----------



## Ghouliet

Great, I have enough of a skeleton fabric also, to make another set of four.


----------



## printersdevil

those are fabulous! This year I haave been picking up witch figurines, cups, small stuffed toys, etc. at thrift stores. They are all either new or look new. I am using those for prizes. At the moment, they are going to go in lumaniry sacks from Dollar tree. We play a lot of games and I will have an adult and youth category, so trying to spread out the low funds. 

I posted on the crafts board about certificates. If someone will make some and send me the file I will print some to use and make another copy for you Giggle. Shhhh don't tell, will use either my work printer or dear daughters. They make lots of colored prints at the school for any and everything. So what is a few [email protected]

Gotta go, the postman is at the dooor. MAYBE it is the reaper gift!!!!!


----------



## printersdevil

It is here! All the way from Chicago. But, I promised that I would only open when we were all here. So, I have to wait two hours til they are in for the afternoon. Darn!

But, that is the price I pay for all the help of dear daughter, dear niece and hubby. I will be back to post.


----------



## Primrose

Here's another thought- sorry about that, my brain is running out of control- what about homemade spa stuff? You could make a little booklet with recipes for homemade beauty items- oatmeal face masks, lip balm, bath salts, etc. Call it the Witches spell book for eternal beauty or something like that. Package up some one of the easier recipes as a present, and call it good!


----------



## printersdevil

Primrose, that is a fantastic idea. I would so love that myself. I have some recipes for things like that and used to make them and give to my daughter's friends at Christmas. You can put them in small baggies. Tanna or someone on here is doing spa baskets with Dollar Tree things in green and orange for nails.

I love this site. You ghouls are the best!!!!



Spooky Spa (I may have to use something like that for a theme next year.


----------



## Ghouliet

I just finished a third set of placemats. I don't know how my post ended up with two pictures but it did.


----------



## Ghouliet

I just finished one more placemat. This is the first of the skeleton placemats, it's mates will be sewn tomorrow.


----------



## printersdevil

i NEED TO LEARN TO SEW!


----------



## Tannasgach

Your placemats are so nice Ghouliet! I, of course, like the one with the witches hat the best. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


GiggleFairy said:


> So that being said, why do I have such a hard time with generosity when it comes my way? Is it a "pride" thing???


Yeah, pride may have a little something to do with it Giggle, but I think most folks just don't like feeling they're dependent on other people. It's much easier to do things for others than to accept assistance for ourselves. It's good that you recognize this and more importantly realize that it's okay to accept offers of help from friends. By all means accept whatever help you can right now.


----------



## Tannasgach

_Ain't no stopping me now......................_ 
now that I have a camera and know how to use it (sort of)! 

May I present.....

My Halloween workroom (former daycare):









My invites:









My vintage witches (I'm putting your pics, Miss Mandy, in the bathroom with the pinups):









The decorating has begun (the jars contain the "Seasons of a Witch" 'Samhain, Yuletide, Beltane, Midsummer'):









And my Rastafarian chandelier (I didn't want to do too much lace or spider webs, so I decided to use black creepy cloth, a lot of black creep cloth, to give my house that witchy look:








I also have some gorgeous purple drapes I'm going to hang in that window - I'll post a pic.


----------



## Tannasgach

And for PrintersDevil - my eyeball plant from last year:









Not really sure how to make these pics smaller.


----------



## MissMandy

Ohhh Tanna....everything looks great! I particularly LOVE the framed pic of the wizard of oz witch (I'm kinda a WofO nut). Your invites look awesome too!


----------



## Tannasgach

Thank you, I was actually going to put her pic up on those shelves but I needed another picture for the display. Do you think she's _vintage_ enough or should I choose another one?


----------



## MissMandy

No no, I think it fits in perfectly. If the pic was in color, showing her bile green face, then I'd say no lol. That pic of her is super spooky. I love it!


----------



## printersdevil

Tanna, wow, wow, wow! I so love it all! What a great eyeball plant. Now that I have done the maneating plant, I can do that! 

I am in awe of the witch pictures. I don't know why I have such trouble pulling this together. I tried last year and the photos were all odd sizes. I did get some (not witches) made that I had printed up already and in my Halloween notebook. I just found some that were sort of frame size and cut and inserted them into frames. They looked cool, but I need witches. I have to revist this and try again. those are fantastic.

Your Seasons of the Witch jars are also great. Add tht to my list of To Dos. I have perfect jars. Just have t design some labels.

Wow, this is fantastic.


----------



## Ghouliet

printersdevil said:


> Tanna, I posted this earlier on this thread:
> 
> 
> Ghouliette, I will be coming to Scottsdale, AZ in Sept. next year for a conference.
> And it is over 1,000 miles from me!
> 
> We should meet up while you are here and have lunch or dinner together. Scottsdale is not far at all from Mesa were I live.


----------



## Ghouliet

Tannasgach said:


> And for PrintersDevil - my eyeball plant from last year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really sure how to make these pics smaller.


This is the first eyeball plant I like. I really like the effect of the red in the center of the flower with the bloody eyes, they coordinate together well. Very nice.


----------



## printersdevil

That would be fantastic. I am coming to a conference and will be there for a few days. If I fly (in a plane, silly girl) I will probably do either the pre or post tours of the area that area available. But, if dear hubby comes, we will drive and he will play golf the whole time. LOL That is what he did this year while we were in Nebraska/Iowa. The conference next year is a little later in September so hopefully it will be a little cooler than that first week.


----------



## Tannasgach

Ghouliet said:


> This is the first eyeball plant I like. I really like the effect of the red in the center of the flower with the bloody eyes, they coordinate together well. Very nice.


Thanks, I found that black basket, flowers and all, at a thrift shop. Okay, this is super easy ladies:  I pulled out the middle part of the flower and my DH drilled holes in the back of the eyeballs. All I had to do was slide them on the stem (they're not glued on) but it was too white so I painted inside the flowers and the back of the eyeballs with acrylic paint. A little time consuming but it was really easy. 

I also crumbled up pieces of tin foil, to make little holders for the eyes, so they wouldn't roll all over the place while drying. lol


----------



## MissMandy

Pfft, and you say you're not crafty, Tanna!


----------



## Ghouliet

I finished this today. I will see if I can get a second one done today. I will send these off tomorrow.


----------



## Tannasgach

Verra nice Ghouliet! But the avatar picture runner is my absolute favorite. 

_This little piggie went to market, this little piggie........_
(sorry going through empty nest syndrome)


----------



## Tannasgach

MissMandy said:


> Pfft, and you say you're not crafty, Tanna!


I also said I can't use a camera -- and look at me now!! 
I never said I couldn't 'craft', I said, I can't draw, build or cook.  I have a whole art closet filled with supplies - I'm the best when it comes to making paper plate fish.

Guess what I got.......more pics!!

This is going to be my centerpiece for the tea party, the vase is purple but you can't really tell:








sorry don't know how to change the pic around, just tilt your head a little to the left 

Close up-








for now I put it here, keep your head tilted








that's a spider cape not a tablecloth lol

I put the purple curtains up








that tree in the corner will get purple/green lights on it (two colors on one bulb - amazing!) 

and I put a (store bought) runner on the table with Miss Mandy's wonderful cauldron centerpiece.


----------



## MissMandy

Oooo I LOVE those flowers with the skull in the middle. Did they come like that or did you add them yourself? Everything looks awesome, Tanna. Glad that centerpiece could be made of use


----------



## Tannasgach

I made the skull flowers last year too. I had skull beads from Oriental Trading that I hot glued in the flowers - you can see all the hot glue lol , but hey, it held up for a year in a hot garage. I just stuck them in the purple arrangement to brighten it up some.


----------



## GiggleFairy

I've got a lot of catching up to do!

Primrose, I love the idea of making spa items. I'll have to check recipes and see what I can pull out of the pantry and create. 

Ghouliet, your sewing skills are awesome and I can't thank you enough for your generosity! 

printersdevil, I like your thinking on the color printing idea! I've been guilty a time or two of using my work computer for projects. 

Tannasgach, your decorating looks good. I love the witch photos and the spider web table topper for starters. So many items to comment on, so little time, lol.

MissMandy, that must be what it is - a pride thing.


On a good note, I did get to rummage through some things today and found 3 items I could give as door prizes. Here are some photos:


I purchased 3 of these candles some time ago. When I opened it today I was like OMG! THEY'RE HUGE! I had no idea. Three would be too many for a display. They are water and glitter filled. When you plug them in the water and glitter churn and they are really neat. The "flame" is a flicker-bulb, but again, the whole device lights up. Got them a while back for $4.99 from Ross. Online they go for $43.99. Looked it up today because I just couldn't see how something so large and detailed could be so inexpensive. This had to have been a close out item.











Here's a Pumpkin Patch Dip Bowl & Spreader Set that I bought at the same time as the candle above. Another Ross purchase - $2.99 and it's a good size.











Last but not least, and yes, from Ross was a $6.99 Glitter Witch Night Light. I bought this with my VIC-TIM in mind back in August, but when I got her info, I discovered she loathed glitter, well, that nixed that idea.












I feel more excited now than EVER!!! It's actually one of those "WOW! I MIGHT CAN PULL THIS OFF!" moments that make you all giddy and I have all of you to thank!


----------



## Tannasgach

Wow, Giggle those prizes are fantastic!! That candle looks amazing! It's so great to see you excited!


----------



## MissMandy

GiggleFairy said:


> MissMandy, that must be what it is - a pride thing. /
> 
> 
> 
> I don't follow this comment? lol
Click to expand...


----------



## GiggleFairy

MissMandy said:


> GiggleFairy said:
> 
> 
> 
> MissMandy, that must be what it is - a pride thing. /
> 
> 
> 
> I don't follow this comment? lol
> 
> 
> 
> You've got to go back a few pages. I was playing catch up, lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## WitchAbigail

Hello Ladies,

I am new here tonight but have read the entire thread! I feel like I know you already, however kindred spirits do that! I too have hosted Witch Parties. I have never done one in my house though! I have always had it at at restaurant or other spaces!(nice not to have the mess) however I have been free to decorate galore. I was inspired one time seeing 6 women having dinner in a restaurant all done up in their witch finery. When I started doing it it exploded and was not able to do it at home. I loved it. One year many of us ladies had daughters who were sad to be left out and we did a little witches tea party and monster mash. I think Giggle that dealing with all you have been dealing with you will enjoy a restaurant. Tanna your decor is awesome. You all are so inspiring I cannot wait to continue to be inspired! I hope to post some of my pics for you all to see. I am so happy to find people who love halloween as much as I do!!! I am excited to be here, can you tell?


----------



## printersdevil

Welcome, WitchAbigail. Please do show your pictures!


----------



## Ghouliet

Tannasgach said:


> I also said I can't use a camera -- and look at me now!!
> I never said I couldn't 'craft', I said, I can't draw, build or cook.  I have a whole art closet filled with supplies - I'm the best when it comes to making paper plate fish.
> 
> Guess what I got.......more pics!!
> 
> This is going to be my centerpiece for the tea party, the vase is purple but you can't really tell:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry don't know how to change the pic around, just tilt your head a little to the left
> 
> Close up-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for now I put it here, keep your head tilted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's a spider cape not a tablecloth lol
> 
> I put the purple curtains up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that tree in the corner will get purple/green lights on it (two colors on one bulb - amazing!)
> 
> and I put a (store bought) runner on the table with Miss Mandy's wonderful cauldron centerpiece.


I was wondering, in the picture with the purple curtains, is that an outside picture of your patio? That tree looks so spooky, what is hanging from it? I would love to see a brighter picture.


----------



## MissMandy

Glad to have ya here, WitchAbigail


----------



## GiggleFairy

Welcome WitchAbigail! If you're a Halloween nut you'll love it here.


----------



## Tannasgach

Welcome to the forum WitchAbigail!  If you need any pointers on posting pics just ask m...............miss mandy!


----------



## Tannasgach

Ghouliet said:


> I was wondering, in the picture with the purple curtains, is that an outside picture of your patio? That tree looks so spooky, what is hanging from it? I would love to see a brighter picture.


That window is at the front of the house. I'm not sure what tree you're referring to. The stuff hanging down is creepy cloth on the chandelier. The privacy bushes (which badly need to be trimmed) are 'coco plum' and the purple flowers are 'mexican heather' - they bloom every morning and drop all the flowers in the evening.










_for the record _ - if anyone thinks I'm ironing Halloween curtains - they're nuts.


----------



## MissMandy

Tannasgach said:


> _for the record _ - if anyone thinks I'm ironing Halloween curtains - they're nuts.


That just made me lmao....and then made me cough up a lung cuz I'm still getting over this cold lol.


----------



## Tannasgach

haha I'm so sorry. If I ever get to turn my ac off, I'll open that window and the Florida humidity will take those creases right out.


----------



## MissMandy

LOL brilliant! I couldn't deal with that humidity all the time. God bless ya!


----------



## WitchAbigail

*pictures!*

Thanks Ladies
Yu all have no idea how grateful and excited I am to be here! Thank you for the warm welcome. Miss Mandy I would love to know how to get some pictures on here. This is the first in 6 years I have not planned the party and it is a bit odd for me but very rejuvinating too. I am being filled up with ideas, compliments of you ladies. My head was swirling with the Witches Bathroom! BRILLIANT!! I am so excited to live vicariously through your parties. Cannot wait to get to know you all better.

Witch Abigail <l


----------



## Tannasgach

Been playing around with the Witches Playlist for the party. I had so many cool suggestions on the music thread that I've spent hours narrowing the list down.  I already have other cd's I want to play but I wanted a 'witchy' one too. I like cd's better than playlists cause one - I'm old, two-I like to play them in my car and I don't have an IPOD cuz, I'm old. Tried to pick songs that are upbeat or that most will be familiar with. 

_Here goes:_
CD#1
Mirror Spell……………………….Mercedes Lackey
Witches Brew…………………………..Katy B
Witchcraft……………………...Frank Sinatra 
Season of the Witch…………………………..Donavan 
Witchy Woman…………………………Eagles
Rhiannon…………………………………..Stevie Nicks 
Mystify…………………………………………..INXS
Black Magic Woman……………………Santana 
My Girlfriend is a Witch…………………..The October Country
Hypnotized………………………………….Fleetwood Mac
Spooky.....................................Atlanta Rhythm Section 
Every Little Thing She Does is Magic…………. The Police
Bewitched, Bothered and Bewildered………Rod Stewart/Cher

CD#2
Wytches’ Brew …………………..Omnia 
Love Potion Number 9………………….The Searchers 
Stray Cat Strut………………………………..Stray Cats
Witch Queen of New Orleans………………Red Bone
Evil Woman…………………………..ELO
Mysterious Ways…………………………U2
Burn the Witch………………….Queens of the Stone Age
I’d Rather be Burned as a Witch…………Eartha Kitt
Crystal Ball ……………………………………….Pink
Bewitched………………………………Steve Lawerence 
Witches Brew……………………………….Janie Jones 
Dancing in the Moonlight……………………..King Harvest 
Who Were the Witches (Witch Song)……..Bonnie Lockhart 
Flying Away……………………….MJB 




PD, when's your party?


----------



## printersdevil

Friday, Oct. 14


----------



## Primrose

LOL! I'm so surprised to see filk in your list! Hooray Mercedes Lackey! Professional Storyteller Beth Horner has a song called Who Were the Witches on her CD My Encounter with a Romance Novel. It needs to be on your list. I guess there's a cover of it by Bonnie Lockhart on her album Dreams Drums and Green Thumbs, too. That's all I know about the song, though. 

I think our neighborhood witches party is going to be on a Tuesday this year. All I know, is I'm the storyteller.


----------



## WitchAbigail

Great music perfect for a witchy party! On a music side note: Have you ever listened to Kristen Lawrence? She does Halloween Carols and has a beautiful voice. I also love the Louis Armstrong song about Halloween (name is slipping my mind right now) OOps didn't see you had a music thread, I may have to check it out for some inspiration too! So much to learn about the forum!


----------



## Tannasgach

Primrose said:


> LOL! I'm so surprised to see filk in your list! Hooray Mercedes Lackey! Professional Storyteller Beth Horner has a song called Who Were the Witches on her CD My Encounter with a Romance Novel. It needs to be on your list. I guess there's a cover of it by Bonnie Lockhart on her album Dreams Drums and Green Thumbs, too. That's all I know about the song, though.


You're absolutely right Primrose! 'Who Were the Witches' _has_ to be on the playlist. Thanks for the heads up.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QE2gGUP5gw&feature=fvst

Si-cotic turned me on to Mercedes Lackey, it was hard picking just one of her songs though. I had 'A Broom with a View' by Kristen Lawrence on the list but I took it off, maybe I'll put it back on. Here's the thread for the original http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/106696-bewitching-playlist.html. Be sure to check out _talkingcatblues _playlist!


----------



## Tannasgach

'Who Were the Witches' reminded me of this poem I want to print on a scroll and add to the favor bags.

Can You Imagine?
(For the Child in All of Us)
by Robert F. Potts

Can you imagine a world without witches,
A world with all people the same?
Where the only known dragons are hiding in books,
And children are terribly tame?
A world without magic would be sad indeed.
I cannot imagine the pain
Of having a world where there's no Santa Claus,
Where wizards are searched for in vain.

Can you imagine a world without spells,
That science and businesses run?
And think of the sadness a unicorn feels
When he no longer plays in the sun
Can you imagine a world without witches,
No elves, and no magical pools?
And can you imagine how dull it would be
If all that we had were the schools?

I cannot imagine a world without witches,
A world with no magical wand.
A world without beauty, or even a dream,
Or a wood sprite of whom to be fond
They say I should grow up and be more mature,
Like a normal adult ought to do.
But I'd rather, at night, go to dance with a witch,
And I'll bet that you feel that way, too.


----------



## Ghouliet

Thanks for the daylight photo. The creepy cloth looked like something hanging from a tree. I love the way it looked and as for the curtains, the only thing I use my iron for is quilting. lol


----------



## MissMandy

WitchAbigail, to add pictures to a thread, once you have them uploaded to your profile (make sure to click save after uploading), go to each picture you want to put on the thread and copy the BB code. Then simply paste that code into the thread  Kinda a pain when you wanna put multiple pictures on a thread. I usually open up Notepad on my computer and put all the BB codes there, that way they're all in one place. 


Tanna, I really like that poem. Hey, I'm surprised you don't have 'I put a spell on you' on your playlist. Oh and have you ever heard "That old black magic' by Spike Jones? Real corky song, but I absolutely love it!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pz5EQVAkIJ0


----------



## Tannasgach

MissMandy said:


> Tanna, I really like that poem. Hey, I'm surprised you don't have 'I put a spell on you' on your playlist. Oh and have you ever heard "That old black magic' by Spike Jones? Real corky song, but I absolutely love it!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pz5EQVAkIJ0


I had 'I Put a Spell on You' but I tossed it - I may put it back on but not the one by Screaming Jay, I like the jazz version by Nina Simone. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ua2k52n_Bvw I thought Frank Sinatra sang 'Old Black Magic' and one Sinatra song is enough for me tyvm and I like 'Witchcraft' better. I'll have to check out Spike Jones song.

_back..._
ROFL Miss Mandy......wth you drinking tonight?! LMAO _*wiping tears from eyes*_ Yeah that's the song by Sinatra http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ehl5ZEXtQqk and no, I'm not_ that _old - my mom liked FS.


----------



## MissMandy

HAHAHAHA orange soda! I love that freakin song! It's so goofy that it's great! You should hear me sing it  LOL


----------



## Tannasgach

If you sing by the door, I'll help you out.


----------



## MissMandy

LOL don't be fresh!


----------



## Tannasgach

ss that's one of my dad's sayings lol. Hey you deserve it after making me watch that video  Whut else u got?


----------



## Tannasgach

This is on the Bewitching music thread but I'll post it here too. Burn the Witch - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7c187E5BxY&ob=av2e
(ahh,remember the good ole days when you posted a link the video would appear in the post?)


----------



## MissMandy

Gonna give that a listen now. Do you know this one from that Disney show, So Weird? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbQo1-kETK8

Edit: That song is real good. I like the beat


----------



## Tannasgach

Isn't Mackenzie Phillips father Frank Zappa or somebody? She sounded pretty good but the Spike Jones one was genius! I'm still laughing. 

I forget who originally posted this video on the thread but it's def worth watching again. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5tdIC_G8zc


----------



## MissMandy

Yeah, I think so. I can't think of anymore funny Halloweenish songs, but this one is kinda goofy lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20PQBtyfNZY


----------



## MissMandy

Ohhh wait! B 52's! They have great party songs. My fave is this one http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCp6YNalsUY LOL


----------



## Tannasgach

oh, my dh loves b-52's. oops gtg daughter's back from Orlando; she went to Halloween Horror Nights last night.  sweet dreams


----------



## MissMandy

Na night


----------



## Tannasgach

Sorry to run out on you like that last night Miss Mandy, but my dd had just walked in and I wanted to hear how her trip was. We went as a family for her first HHN, I took her again for her 16th bday, with 3 friends. Now at 18, she doesn't want her Mommy anymore (wahhhh), she went this time with her boyfriend and a girlfriend. 

She gave me a play-by-play of the park/houses tho, then she went on Youtube to show me everything. I think she felt sorry for me lol. Yeah, she's still my baby.


----------



## MissMandy

It's ok, no big deal lol. That was nice of her to come home and wanna tell you all about it


----------



## Tannasgach

Sooo, I made my witch today. She's....uhm.....she's kinda........she's well......she's done!  

She's a little _(a lot)_ disproportionate - she has a really big head, a short stumpy body and big green hands. She kind of looks like the woman who played the physic in Poltergeist, only wearing a huge witch mask. Yes, she's one of the little people; it's possible she's descended from Munchkins. Her body is made with beach towels and pool noodles_ (she slumps a little - ok a lot)_ and her hands are rubber gloves with fake nails. One boob hangs lower than the other but I'm not touching her cause one false move and she could go to pieces. She's my first witch and the women coming to the party will like her just fine but compared to the witches on this site, she probably rates a......2.  I'll post pictures of her tomorrow, I have to recharge the camera battery. Be gentle ladies. She...uh....has character, yeah that's it. 

Next year she gets a stand, even if I have to pay someone to make one.


----------



## MissMandy

LOL Tanna, I'm sure she's great!


----------



## Samhain.Voodoo

For poisoned apples, how about using white chocolate colored with green food coloring. Maybe just drizzle across them or dunk them completely.


----------



## Tannasgach

Presenting, her very first public appearance.........she's a saucy old broad - the witch Escaldora!

_(don't laugh)_








you laughed, didn't ya?









okay, now you can laugh.


----------



## Si-cotik

Oh she's cool Tan!


----------



## MissMandy

I laughed only after you said "you laughed, didn't ya?" LOL She came out real good! She seems like a wise old witch  That's not the hat I gave you, is it? It looks just like it, but I coulda sworn the one I gave had 2 green flowers. I'm having such a brain fart


----------



## Tannasgach

Hey Si-cotik! Where you've been girl? I was getting ready to send the flying monkeys out looking for you. 



MissMandy said:


> That's not the hat I gave you, is it? It looks just like it, but I coulda sworn the one I gave had 2 green flowers. I'm having such a brain fart


lol nope your brains not making any bodily functions. We just have the same tastes; I bought that hat last year on Halloween clearance. And yes your hat has two green flowers. 

Her hands are a little too green (and too big) but that's because she was mixing some magical herbal concoction.  For two bucks they'll be fine for this year.


----------



## MissMandy

Oh ok....whew, thought I would losing it lol. I, for one, think she looks fantabulous


----------



## Si-cotik

Tannasgach said:


> Hey Si-cotik! Where you've been girl? I was getting ready to send the flying monkeys out looking for you.


Sorry! my mom is in the hospital AGAIN. Second time in three weeks because her lungs keep filling up with fluid and my sister and her husband and daughter have been staying here the past couple of weeks so its been so hectic and crazy..my routine so off. I so need a vacation....for myself. Plus been a little depressed. But! I'm back now. Thanks for the concern!!


----------



## kittyvibe

eek! So sorry to hear about your momma si-cotik, I hope she gets better real soon! /hugz

Tanna- your witch looks like an auntie thats enjoying the company of the young'ins. Something like a saucy old madam or something, she is just so cool. How did you do her hands? Her posture and everything looks so realistic, I would swear there was a real person under all that stuff. :3

I went through the whole thread again and I need some more ideas for the bathroom stuff. I have these Egyptian bottles that I want to add strung name tags to, with some kind of runny liquid inside. Im having difficulty with names for it, I like these so far;
witch hazel (1 Egyptian bottle)
instant wart(1 Egyptian bottle)
oil of boil mouthwash(using on big purple bottle)
scarespray (converting old spray can)

I have 6 total of the bottles but 4 more labels needed, so some kind of bathroom potion liquidy type names Im drawing a blank on. I also have 3 regular bottles which will have the mouthwash label on one and need something for the green skull bottle and reddish square bottle with long neck. Please help Im coming up empty here on my own! >< I want stuff that helps make up a witch, in the vein of instant wart type theme/names  

Pic isnt of actual bottles but an example of what I have;









Oh and Im working on the conical bra right now :3


----------



## Tannasgach

So sorry to hear about your Mom Si-cotik, I hope she gets better soon. I love to have family visit but they do disrupt your routine. After three weeks they need to get the hell out. Take it easy and try to relax with a pumpkin latte while listening to some Mercedes Lackey.


----------



## Tannasgach

kittyvibe said:


> Tanna- your witch looks like an auntie thats enjoying the company of the young'ins. Something like a saucy old madam or something, she is just so cool. How did you do her hands? Her posture and everything looks so realistic, I would swear there was a real person under all that stuff. :3


You ladies are too kind. I thought she looked like a "saucy" old broad too. lol The hands are rubber gloves from Dollar Tree and the nails are pressed on with double-sided tape. I put the gloves over these hands from Big Lots http://www.biglots.com/browseItem/creepy-stuff-and-lighted-art/4585. I was thinking of just painting the hands but I may need them for something else next year.

Your bottles are bootiful Kitty! I wouldn't bother filling them with any liquid unless you can see through them. omg, I haven't even started my labels yet, I'm so far behind. For liquids, you could use perfume for one - didn't we have "Midnight Mist" or something. Label one 'oil of boil bath oil' and another 'mealy mouthwash'. You have the wart remover but maybe you can also have 'magic pimple potion'? Maybe something with vitriol - 'vapor of vitriol'? 

Can't wait to see the bra!


----------



## Ghouliet

Tanna, I love your witch she is great. I am certain she will be a hit at your party and cast a spell over everyone.


----------



## printersdevil

si-cotik, I am so sorry to hear about your mom. Hopefully things will get better for her soon.

tanna, I love your witch! I have been MIA this week after I took a bad fall. (I posted a pic on the Secret Reaper thread of me in the ER. Things are better than what we thought and a lot of the leg stuff has been toned down. DD says we are havig he parties that she will just step in and do things for me. Yea!!!


----------



## MissMandy

That's so great to hear, Printers! I'm glad your injury isn't as bad as they thought!


----------



## kittyvibe

Heres mah witch bra, lol.


----------



## MissMandy

LMFAO! That came out great, Kitty!


----------



## printersdevil

kittyvibe, that is great! She is quite a woman!!!!!

I'll have the hubster take a pic of the one that I hung in the hall bathroom with the little signs. We are so behind in decorating. I get to sit and direct this weekend! LOL

I found this at Goodwill with the nylons attached and couldn't resist it. I wish it was not light pink, but...I might make a save the Witchie Boobies sign or something. My sister has had a double masectomy and I asked her if it would be offensive and she said no, even witches needed to be proactive about cancer!

With me being so useless right now with both legs down, I am glad that I had already decided to go lighter on decorating. This hall bathroom has always been the Bat Room with the hanging vampire bat and other bats and spider webs. This year it is the Witches Bath. I am going to have them add spider webs, but basically go light in decor. Some appropriatelyl labelled bottles and jars and other witch props. I have a Witches To Do list hanging on the wooden cabinet and will have three of those gorgeous witch pin-up girls 8X10s above the large mirror.


----------



## Tannasgach

Wow printers, I didn't realize you were injured. I'm glad you're going to be okay and are still able to have the party. Take care of yourself. 

Loving the witchy lingerie!! but this is the Cat's Meow!!:



kittyvibe said:


> Heres mah witch bra, lol.


ROFLLMAO!!  Great job Kitty!!

_psst - how did you get that conical shape?_


----------



## Ghouliet

Oh my Goodness Kitty, what can I say...lol
Ditto Printer's I too am glad it is not as bad as first thought, still bad enough, I bet it is hard to move around. Hope you heal well and quickly.


----------



## Tannasgach

I almost finished the witches beauty bath, just need to add some spider webs - 









more pictures in my album:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/tannasgach-albums-bewitchy-bath-picture92820-dsc00217.html
I put green bulbs in the light fixture, that's why some of the pics are green and some are blurry cuz I suck at taking pictures. 
and I also thought of another product, (but forgot to make it) - 'Candy Corn and Callus Remover'.


----------



## printersdevil

Tanna, your bathroom looks great! I love the labels. I spent the evening working on mine. I am so tired of this injury. I knew that I could pick up the empty small bottles at Dollar Tree, but I am still hobbling around and definitely not driving yet! So, I robbed all the empty or near empty bottle from both bathrooms. I found the labels were easier to attach with Modge Podge. I need to go over the top of them in the morning. 

I just wish that Ihad labels the right size for my outside witches shelf and the wine bottles. I printed off a lot, but they are all too big. I thought the wine bottles would print the right size but they are too big. I am going to trim some down and use them. This is an area that I am going to work on one day a month for the next year!!!

Thanks for sharing with me. I am going to try to find a copy of the old Print Shop or something similar to use.

Friday is coming too soon. What was I thinking---a party on Friday night and dear daughter has to work all day. I am tryig o trim down he food prep since I am so bunged up. So much for plans.... We really toned down the decor a lot too, since it was not finished when I took my swan dive to the ground!


----------



## Si-cotik

those pics are awesome TAN!!! so love the labels, epecially the moaning lisa's green face moisturizers


----------



## MissMandy

Omg Tanna, everything looks awesome! You put so much attention to detail! Really great job


----------



## Tannasgach

Thank you, thank you, and to think... it all started right here, on this very thread . The bathroom is a collaboration of the all the ideas you gals suggested _except I don't have a bullet bra_ . (you can't tell from the picture but the hanging bra is purple with black lace.)


----------



## printersdevil

I couldn't sleep last night--dang hurt leg was throbbing. So, as I tossed and turned and kept hubby from getting any rest, I planned!

I have been wanting another game for the Be WITCHY party and didn't want to duplicate what I will use at the Boo Bash because there is an overlapping of some people.

I love the Tempt your Fate, so decided to do a Witchy Witch or Good Witch, Bad Witch take of this game. It is the same principal. Since I will have a lot at the Be WITCHY that don't drink and there are junior witches there, I don't want to do the shots or alcohol thing. We will have Hooch's Witches Brew to drink though--and lots of it!!! LOL

I have printed name tags with my Be WITCHY name and a graphic ready at the door for everyone to put there name on since everyone doesn't know each other. This year I will also have a small number on each one.

Any way, I am going to add a crystal ball to the center of my food table. Sort of like a centerpiece. I have numerous ones throughout the house. I have a set of ear buds that I will leave around my neck as a prop to add credibility to my game. I will announce that our Witch Central will harken us throughout the night and let us know if we have been a good witch or a bad witch. I have a witch with a motion sensor and her eyes light up and she makes this obnoxious cackle when the lights go out. The one light that she is sensitive to is the overhead ones. I will tell everyone that witchy central has gone high tech this year and send me a direct link to her crystal ball via my ear bud. Periodically, I will flip the switch and let her cackle as I draw a number from the cauldron. Then I will receive the fate--good witch or bad witch from Witch Central. The number will tell what she has to do if she has been a bad witch. If she has been a good witch, she will be favored by drawing a prize from the big cauldron. These are all witch related items that I have picked up throughout the year--small figurine, witch candle, witch shoe, etc. All small inexpensive gifts many found new at thrift stores or GW. The bad witches will have to do an assortment of things like sing some of the funny Halloween songs or carols---Munsters, Addams family, Bad Moon Rising, I Put a Spell on You, etc. Or maybe dance to Thriller or Monster Mash. 

It is still sort of rough, but I think we can have fun with it!

I also have two severed heads that are on the smallish side. They are made out of the soft rubbery material and operate on batteries and jiggle. We are going to play a pass the head while it is jiggling and each person has to add an ingredient by name to the witches spell (eye of newt, toe of....) as they pass it. Hopefully it will move quickly because this will be like musical chairs only everyone will remain in there seat. Whoever has the head when the music stops is out. The last one in wins a prize from the cauldron.

So, I guess I did have a productive night!


----------



## Tannasgach

You lost me a little on the 'Witch Central' but I like the 'good witch/bad witch idea'.


----------



## printersdevil

That's what a night with no sleep and pain pills do to me! We have quite a few young witches coming. So, I know they love creepy and spooky. I am going to set up a crystal ball in the middle of the table and tell the kiddos that I am in contact with Witchy Central headquarters and they are going to send me the message via earbud straight from the crystal ball. OR NOT....

At the time last night---in a dream??? if made sense. Now, I am thinking not. I will be using the good witch bad witch stuff though!

I just got in from the doc and he is sending me for an MRI. He told me that my leg looks like it has been run over by a semi! Well, gee, I can see that and it feels like that too.


----------



## Tannasgach

I've been busy.......

favor bags for 'the pampered witch'

















prizes for the catchphrase game - ****** cups w/ m&m's and foam stickers they can use to decorate their cup 









placecard holders with witchy names, they can also take these to use as a photo holder









menu cards









Prizes could have been better but I ran out of money.  I still have to make the beauty sashes for "Ms Wicked Witch" and "Ms Wacky Witch" and they will each get a long stemmed purple/black rose. I invited 13 plus myself, 2 can't make it, 2 confirmed yes, I have no idea about the other 10.


----------



## MissMandy

You did such a great job on everything, Tanna! The favor bags are adorable and I just adore those witch hat card holders. Those menu cards looks so professional too!


----------



## printersdevil

Tanna, these are fantastic! Again, I thank you for sharing your music and labels with me. We had a great time at the party.
I had 17 adult witches and three witches in training. It was a FULL house. I will get pics up soon. My daughter has most on her camera and she is gone today.


----------



## Bcsgally

EVERYTING looks fantaSTICAL!!!  It inspires me and make me want to change my party to a "Witch" party!!  I love the coozie's and how you decorated them!!  ((I might steal that idea!!)) Thanks for the inspiration and I hope you have a wonderful party!!


----------



## kittyvibe

looking at all the pictures and getting inspired.Love everything Im seeing and reading about! 

I still have to make and put on my labels, Im having a hard time choosing a few for the bathroom. Its really the only thing left to do in there besides setting up the spider and unmentionables 

Tanna, I never found a bullet bra either, I had an old bra I added kid party hats to and spray glued a similar black shiny fabric square onto them then sewed some trim around the base. I sewed the trim part to the bra and thats whats holding those things up.


----------



## Tannasgach

Can't wait to see your pictures *Printers*! Glad your party was a success.

Thanks for the well wishes *Bcsgally*.  I'm running out of time (and money) so I got the coozies at Michaels, 3/$1, then I couldn't figure out what I wanted to do with them lol.

*kitty *- I love the idea of the party hats - very ingenious!!


----------



## Tannasgach

I set up the doll/bear tea party. I still think it needs something more - it's not as creepy as I imagined. I tried adding snakes and lizards and didn't like that look then tried black rose pedals but it was too busy. It's a PIA but I think I'll cover the whole thing with spider web.



















any ideas?


----------



## MissMandy

That looks great! I love the snake coming out of the tea pot. I agree that cobwebs would tie everything together


----------



## Tannasgach

Is it too many bugs? idk, something just doesn't look right to me and I've been playing with it all day. Gawd, I hate doing spiderwebs  should I just cover the table or the whole shebang?


----------



## MissMandy

Start with the table and see how it looks. Maybe just take some of the roaches and spiders and move them to the floor, like at the bottom of the table skirt.


----------



## kittyvibe

omg Tanna, that setup looks,well, so realistic , to a Floridian at least, lol. 
I see a sight almost like that anytime I want to go out to the shed. The other night I had to fight off 6 roaches , big ones no less, off 2 gargoyles. They kept hiding in the wing creases. If anything creeps me out its definitely roaches. A big lizard was hanging on the back of one of those same Gargoyles a day before I had the roach battle, and scared the crap outta me, lol. Dunno what it is about those Gargoyles, critters love them? i think your setup looks pretty realistic and looks great as is.


----------



## Lisaloo

Maybe use some of those scrap booking glue dots and stick a couple roaches and spiders to the edges of the tablecloth and on the chairs/chair covers.


----------



## Tannasgach

so make it look like some bugs are climbing up the tablecloth? I like it, thanks Lisa! 

You get the palmetto bugs Kitty?! I don't get them in Port St Lucie (I think the snakes eat them all) but when I lived in Ft Lauderdale, they were everywhere. They're huge and they friggin fly too!


----------



## printersdevil

I hate those plastic roaches. They look too real. I used them several years ago and kept finding them for weeks. They scared the crud out of me each time I found one because they look so real. I was ready to have the house sprayed!!!!!!


----------



## kittyvibe

I dont get the Palmetto bugs, its the regular one but they get huge too, blegh!


----------



## navya

hey....

I planned to make chocolate cupcakes and PASTA for my kids and their friends..
The kids are happy to see all this arrangements...


----------



## kittyvibe

Here are pics of my Witchy Bathroom;


----------



## talkingcatblues

Kitty, that looks great! I love the look of the mirror, and the lights, and the cauldron looks great! And I just got those 3-D rat stickers too, so I got a kick out of seeing them perched there. Lookin' good!


----------



## kittyvibe

Thanks TCB, my fiance loves the "scarespray", because of the hair on the skull, lol. I made other potion bottles, nothing too fancy, but wondered where to post the pic?


----------



## Tannasgach

oooo, Everything looks phantastic kitty!! Your bottles came out great, (by all means, post more pics) and I love the cobweb clothes line! lol


----------



## Tannasgach

*Reporting in....*

The _Witches Tea Party_ on Sat was Fa-boo-lous!! Witch parties are waaay different from Halloween parties. - It started at 3:00 and everyone was gone by 9:00, your guests _insist_ on cleaning up for you (even washing plastic shot glasses and folding used napkins from the table, silly witches!), and people actually eat the kitty litter cake! 

Out of the 13 women that I invited: one was out of town, one had to work, one said she would "try to stop by" but didn't, two I never heard back from, and one said she would come but never showed. The week before the party I had two friends ask if they could bring their (teenage) daughters. They were both at our _Voodoo on the Bayou_ party last year and asked if they could come to the witches tea. I said they were more than welcomed but explain to them, it's not a Halloween party, I don't have all the teens here like last year. I couldn't even get my own teenage daughter to attend - she helped me all morning but when the witches started to arrive she high-tailed it outta here! The girls are really sweet and were a great addition to the party and they brought my total up to nine, which was perfect cause I planned for ten guests.









I decided with such a small group I was going to do a sit down and run it like a dinner party. So when my guests arrived, I had drinks ready and appetizers set up on the patio - witch hat cheese spread and mango salsa with blue corn chips. After everyone showed up (looking great!) and _ewwwed_ and _ahhhed_ over everything, I put the hot apps in the oven and set the food out buffet style, took me less than 15 minutes. I had the kitty litter cake and witch finger cookies on the breakfast bar.








(my shirt looks blue but it really was purple and I teased my hair out and sprayed a whole can of green glitter on it)

We all sat down at the table and after "tea" tried to do the tea leaf readings, which didn't turn out so good because all of the tea clumped at the bottom of the cup instead of on the sides.









We played the catchphrase game, which was hysterical and a lot of fun and they voted for their favorite witches - _Ms Wicked Witch_ and _Ms Wacky Witch_. 








We then had pumpkin lattes and dessert. Since everyone said they definitely wanted a witches party again next year, I started a guest book and had everyone sign.

The first witch to use the 'bewitchy bath' came out laughing so they all had to check it out _en masse_, lol but the favorite prop of the day was the dancing broom from GR. I left it running around throughout the whole party, just turned the sound off so it wouldn't be too annoying. For a bunch of women who are 'light' drinkers, seven of us went through 3 bottles of champagne, 1 bottle of apple pucker, a half bottle each of vanilla vodka and butterscotch schnapps, and two bottles of wine. Nobody was err... inebriated though, just really happy!! There was a lot of laughter the whole day.

I only have a few pictures from the actual party  but I put them in an album along with the decorations for this year:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/tannasgach-albums-witches-tea-party-2011.html


----------



## talkingcatblues

That sounds like an enormous success to me! You all look great, and it's great to see your awesome decorations in action! No surprise they loved the bathroom decos - they were amazing! Glad you had such a great time - I'm sure they appreciated all the effort you put into it - it seems like it paid off with a terrific party!


----------



## printersdevil

Kittyvibe, I am still laughing at that bra! Great decor.

Tanna, it looks like you'll had a great time. I loved all the pictures. Thanks for keeping this thread going. You both have given me such great inspiration this year.

I think that I will move to the afternoon for my party next year. Still have to get my photos up. I just haven't had a lot of energy.


----------



## kittyvibe

Tanna your party looks awesome, wish I was there!  

I havent placed these in my witch scene yet, and flash washed out the labels, but you get the idea


----------



## MissMandy

Everything looks fabulous, Tanna! I'm so happy everything turned out great and ya'll had a wonderful time


----------



## Tannasgach

wow Kitty, your jars look great; the moss adds a nice touch. Did you hand print your labels? Your font looks amazing! I've been debating on whether I want to put printed labels on the my jars. Pumpkinqueen has an incredible assortment in the craft section. I made most of my bottles last year for my voodoo theme and I figured a 19th century voodoo queen wouldn't have store bought ingredients so I hand wrote the labels. The printed labels are really cool but I still like the simplistic look of a hand written label.


----------



## Tannasgach

Thanks all for the comments on the party.  Since I decided not to have a Halloween party this year (hubby's working) I based most of my ideas and decorations on a witches theme. I will have another witch party next year but I'll keep it simple. I think I'll supply the drinks and make a pot of chili then have the women each bring a side dish for a 'creative cauldron contest'. I know they would be happy to contribute. 

At first I was a little disappointed in the turnout but it's like people always say on the forum, "it's not the quantity of your guests it's the quality". So true, when I saw everybody having such a good time I forgot all about the people who didn't show. I recommend a witches party for all you ghouls out there. It doesn't have to be a lot of people or a lot of work but it sure is a lot of fun!


----------



## kittyvibe

Tannasgach said:


> wow Kitty, your jars look great; the moss adds a nice touch. Did you hand print your labels? Your font looks amazing! I've been debating on whether I want to put printed labels on the my jars. Pumpkinqueen has an incredible assortment in the craft section. I made most of my bottles last year for my voodoo theme and I figured a 19th century voodoo queen wouldn't have store bought ingredients so I hand wrote the labels. The printed labels are really cool but I still like the simplistic look of a hand painted label.


thanks, I made them on my pc and uploaded them along with the bathroom types on pmpknqueens thread. If you have some you want me to make you, lemme know the sizes and potion names


----------



## Tannasgach

Aww thanks for the offer kitty. I can actually make labels on Printshop (it's what I did the bathroom labels on). What font did you use?


----------



## kittyvibe

Hrmm. I believe I used the Buffy font, like from the tv show, its called "Buffied", lol.


----------



## Spooky Chef

What a GREAT thread! I just came across this yesterday and read all the way though. I'm doing a Be-Witching Cookie Swap this year and have gotten some wonderful ideas!


----------



## Tannasgach

We had a lot of laughs with this thread last year. I still crack up at Kitty's conical bra.  Witch's parties are pretty much a guaranteed good time; you'll have a blast Spooky.


----------



## MissMandy

We did have fun with this thread lol


----------



## kittyvibe

Tannasgach said:


> We had a lot of laughs with this thread last year. I still crack up at Kitty's conical bra.  Witch's parties are pretty much a guaranteed good time; you'll have a blast Spooky.


/flourishes a bow
thank you! thank you! 

Everyone here at home loved my bra in the witch bathroom setup  It was cheap n easy to modify too


----------



## kathy2008

Tannasgach said:


> The _Witches Tea Party_ on Sat was Fa-boo-lous!! Witch parties are waaay different from Halloween parties. - It started at 3:00 and everyone was gone by 9:00, your guests _insist_ on cleaning up for you (even washing plastic shot glasses and folding used napkins from the table, silly witches!), and people actually eat the kitty litter cake!
> 
> Out of the 13 women that I invited: one was out of town, one had to work, one said she would "try to stop by" but didn't, two I never heard back from, and one said she would come but never showed. The week before the party I had two friends ask if they could bring their (teenage) daughters. They were both at our _Voodoo on the Bayou_ party last year and asked if they could come to the witches tea. I said they were more than welcomed but explain to them, it's not a Halloween party, I don't have all the teens here like last year. I couldn't even get my own teenage daughter to attend - she helped me all morning but when the witches started to arrive she high-tailed it outta here! The girls are really sweet and were a great addition to the party and they brought my total up to nine, which was perfect cause I planned for ten guests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided with such a small group I was going to do a sit down and run it like a dinner party. So when my guests arrived, I had drinks ready and appetizers set up on the patio - witch hat cheese spread and mango salsa with blue corn chips. After everyone showed up (looking great!) and _ewwwed_ and _ahhhed_ over everything, I put the hot apps in the oven and set the food out buffet style, took me less than 15 minutes. I had the kitty litter cake and witch finger cookies on the breakfast bar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (my shirt looks blue but it really was purple and I teased my hair out and sprayed a whole can of green glitter on it)
> 
> We all sat down at the table and after "tea" tried to do the tea leaf readings, which didn't turn out so good because all of the tea clumped at the bottom of the cup instead of on the sides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We played the catchphrase game, which was hysterical and a lot of fun and they voted for their favorite witches - _Ms Wicked Witch_ and _Ms Wacky Witch_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We then had pumpkin lattes and dessert. Since everyone said they definitely wanted a witches party again next year, I started a guest book and had everyone sign.
> 
> The first witch to use the 'bewitchy bath' came out laughing so they all had to check it out _en masse_, lol but the favorite prop of the day was the dancing broom from GR. I left it running around throughout the whole party, just turned the sound off so it wouldn't be too annoying. For a bunch of women who are 'light' drinkers, seven of us went through 3 bottles of champagne, 1 bottle of apple pucker, a half bottle each of vanilla vodka and butterscotch schnapps, and two bottles of wine. Nobody was err... inebriated though, just really happy!! There was a lot of laughter the whole day.
> 
> I only have a few pictures from the actual party  but I put them in an album along with the decorations for this year:
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/tannasgach-albums-witches-tea-party-2011.html


Tanna - This is fantastic! I found your pics when I googled "Witches Tea Party" trying to get ideas and here you are! I love how empowering this is for women! I don't think we girls have enf parties anyway! Once the wedding/baby showers are over, what do we have to look forward to? Happy divorce party? 
Thank you for giving me a great idea for a party in January or February! It's appropriate for the winter solstice right? LOL


----------



## Catslave

I am having my second (plan to make this an annual event) Witches Tea Party. Last year I served White Cheddar Fondue from an iron cauldron kept warm with tea lights below. I offered a choice of black bread, apple slices, or apple sausage for dipping. Need I say, it made a bit hit!
A couple of my witch guests were vegetarians, so along with salmon salad finger sandwitches, I served veggie monster sandwitches. The veggie monster sandwiches were made with a veggie cream cheese mix, chopped/grated fresh veggies, all stuffed in whole wheat pita bread. I took red bell paper and cut out some jagged teeth (using some of the cream cheese to glue the teeth into place), and used green olives secured with toothpicks for the eyes. 
I also served pumpkin scones, Eggs Gelee (that looked like eyeballs), Devonshire cream, chocolate truffle spider cupcakes, and of course cookies cut out in Halloween shapes.
We all had a wonderful time, and the witches that came last year are telling me they are anxiously waiting this years tea party.


----------



## HallowYves

I just had one yesterday for my birthday... as always I have high expectations but know the reality of how these things sometimes turn out. But it was a pleasant afternoon gathering. I didn't serve any halloween theme food....I got lazy. But I had a variety of appetizers...meatballs with teriyaki sauce, goat cheese served with sliced bread, shrimp wrapped in bacon, stuffed bread, sandwich rolls, chicken tenders, mini corn dogs, shrimp with cocktail sauce and desert was the birthday cake and chocolate cupcakes. Since I had limited decorations I had to cluster them in different places in the house but i thnk it made it better since each room had a focal point. I had my twelve foot witch greet everyone, but for some particular reason when people walk through the door they don't notice until a few minutes later. 
I have to say this gathering was a lesson learned....and now I have a better idea of what to change and who to invite to the next one.


----------



## Tannasgach

Happy Birthday *Hallow*!!  Your menu sounds divine! Did everyone dress up as witches? And do you have any pictures? My first witches party was last year and I was a little disappointed in the turnout but we still had fun. Because we weren't having a Halloween party, I was able to devote a lot of time to projects for the Witches Tea. You now have a whole year to thrift shop and bump up your decorations for next year. 



Catslave said:


> Last year I served White Cheddar Fondue from an iron cauldron kept warm with tea lights below. I offered a choice of black bread, apple slices, or apple sausage for dipping. Need I say, it made a bit hit!


ohhh YUM *Catslave*!!! _*drooling*_


----------



## badgirl

Just sent out my invites for the second annual Ghoul's Night Out  We had 20 witches last year and hoping for the same this year. I think once you have one under your belt it makes it easier for the guests to get excited about . Post lots of pictures of your parties girls; it is always so much fun to see everyone's spin on the idea!


----------



## Tannasgach

Here's a thread for this year's Witches parties: http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/116325-bewitching-parties-2012-a.html


----------



## HallowYves

Thankyou Tannasgach....mostly everyone at the party did wear costumes ...some just wore hats with regular clothing. So I was happy with that. Funny thing about the whole situation is ... it's amazing what you will learn about people in these events. I have to say it was a moment to reconsider who fits into what in my life.


----------



## Catslave

Sad to say, my camera broke a few days before. The turn out was small, for my place is quite tiny, buy it was fun just the same. I hoping to get some photos this year, and I really hoping to be in a larger place by next year so I can invite more witches. 
I am looking forward to hearing about others Witches Tea Parties as well. It is such a fun concept!


Tannasgach said:


> Happy Birthday *Hallow*!!  Your menu sounds divine! Did everyone dress up as witches? And do you have any pictures? My first witches party was last year and I was a little disappointed in the turnout but we still had fun. Because we weren't having a Halloween party, I was able to devote a lot of time to projects for the Witches Tea. You now have a whole year to thrift shop and bump up your decorations for next year.
> 
> 
> ohhh YUM *Catslave*!!! _*drooling*_


----------



## Traceyjade

This sounds soooo amazing, you can make black candy apples with real twig sticks, and you can put edible green glitter on them. Put green or purple lights for lighting, ect. The possibilities are endless!!


----------



## WhimsyWitch

I'm so jealous of everyone who is able to throw these amazing Witch Tea Parties. I would love to throw one myself, but I don't know enough gals would be interested in this amazing idea. I know plenty of women out of state, just not locally. This would be so much fun. I've had a blast reading through this thread.


----------



## Juli Draney

Love it! Sounds like great fun!!


----------



## bethene

WhimsyWitch, I have the same issue,,, I have always wanted to throw one of these,, but even if I could get people to come, no one would dress up,, most people will not do a Friday or Saturday night, and during the week we all work,,,and no real room at home either,, sigh,,, but it is on my bucket list!!


----------



## Catslave

bethene said:


> WhimsyWitch, I have the same issue,,, I have always wanted to throw one of these,, but even if I could get people to come, no one would dress up,, most people will not do a Friday or Saturday night, and during the week we all work,,,and no real room at home either,, sigh,,, but it is on my bucket list!!


What I did last year is I purchased some cheap witch hats (about $1.60 on sale), and told my guests they had to wear them, or they'll "look stupid!" if they chose not to wear one. I also let them keep the hats. This year, only one lady that attended last year came this year (some were out sick, or having surgery). It was suggested that next year we decorate the plain hats, so that's the plan. I'll have ribbons, trims, feathers, hot glue gun, etc. available, ready to create something magical!
My place is very tiny, so even with just a few, we had a great time. Next year, I plan to live in a larger place, so I'll be able to invite more witches. 
I also plan to invite twice as many witches, and prepare for about half to show.
This year (last night), I made some beaded "Charm" bracelets (kits available through Oriental Trading Co., for about $2.00 apiece) with only one charm on them. I told them that for each year they attend my annual Witches Tea Party, they receive a new charm. My guest were very excited about this, and vowed they'll come for sure next year, even if I move 200 miles away! 
So don't give up. Keep it small at first, and the word will spread.


----------

